# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  FlashBack RetroPub

## Pete

814 W. Sheridan - Film Row

*Information & Latest News*FlashBack RetroPub is an 80's theme pub with classic Arcade Games and 80's Dance Music. 
12/9/14:  Coming to Film Row
*Gallery*

----------


## Pete

These are from their Facebook page:

----------


## DammitDan

Can't wait for this to open.  Are there any floor plan renderings for this?

----------


## JRod1980

No final floor plan available yet, lots of moving parts with placement of the arcade games.

----------


## jrod

I'm so very hopeful for Flashback. It could be really great. There is a bar in Brooklyn called Barcade that may be my favorite bar of all-time. If FB gets close to Barcade, it will be a smash.

----------


## bchris02

I know plenty of people who drive to Tulsa specifically for the Max. It will be cool to have such a place in OKC.

----------


## jrod

Also, they mentioned on their FB page that the wood ceiling would be coming down to expose the barreled ceiling, more like the pics of Tucks new spot on the other end of The Rise. The entire development has crazy potential. Glad to finally see some movement on it.

----------


## jrod

Pete- have you heard anything on the "Pending Negs." space?

----------


## JRod1980

Hey everyone, I'm one of the owners of FlashBack, I just wanted to share a bit of info with everyone about our pub. While the idea first came up after visiting The Max in Tulsa, we looked at several similar concepts across the country. We looked at Ground Kontrol in Portland, The 1Up in Denver, Barcade in the NYC area and Culture Club in NYC. While we have a little bit of influence from each, we won't be exactly like any specific one. We wanted to make it OKC's own, hopefully everyone will enjoy what we are putting together.

----------


## John Knight

> Hey everyone, I'm one of the owners of FlashBack, I just wanted to share a bit of info with everyone about our pub. While the idea first came up after visiting The Max in Tulsa, we looked at several similar concepts across the country. We looked at Ground Kontrol in Portland, The 1Up in Denver, Barcade in the NYC area and Culture Club in NYC. While we have a little bit of influence from each, we won't be exactly like any specific one. We wanted to make it OKC's own, hopefully everyone will enjoy what we are putting together.


That's great to hear JRod1980! I am very excited about this concept and especially for 23rd street!

Any idea on when you will open?

----------


## JRod1980

> That's great to hear JRod1980! I am very excited about this concept and especially for 23rd street!
> 
> Any idea on when you will open?



If all goes well and the developers don't have any unexpected delays, we are aiming for May.  A little behind what we wanted but well worth the wait to be part of this great property. I've seen the overall prints for the building and they're incredible.

----------


## bradh

Ever checked out Kung Fu Saloon in Houston?

----------


## JRod1980

> Ever checked out Kung Fu Saloon in Houston?


I'm actually checking out Kung Fu Saloon in Dallas this weekend.

----------


## Pete

JRod1980, can you provide a list of the arcade games you'll be featuring?

Also, what types of drinks/beer?  Will you offer any food?

----------


## JRod1980

> JRod1980, can you provide a list of the arcade games you'll be featuring?
> 
> Also, what types of drinks/beer?  Will you offer any food?


Just off the top of my head:

Pac-Man
Ms. Pac-Man
Galaga
Galaxian 
Centipede
Asteroids
Donkey Kong
Donkey Kong Jr.
Frogged
Tetris
Turbo
Defender
Dig Dug
Zaxxon
WWF WrestleFest
RoboCop
Rampage
Street Fighter 2 Turbo
Mortal Kombat 2
Captain America and the Avengers...

I'm missing 1 or 2 more, but overall we are looking to get to around 28-30 stand up and rotate different games from time to time.

We will not serve food, there will be plenty of other great food selections at The Rise.

----------


## JRod1980

> JRod1980, can you provide a list of the arcade games you'll be featuring?
> 
> Also, what types of drinks/beer?  Will you offer any food?


We'll also have a full bar, but want to focus our beer selection on state and regional microbrews.

----------


## BDK

> Pac-Man
> Ms. Pac-Man
> Galaga
> Galaxian 
> Centipede
> Asteroids
> Donkey Kong
> Donkey Kong Jr.
> Frogged
> ...


Any chance you guys might have a TMNT, X-Men, or other classic beat 'em up game?

You guys picked the perfect location, by the way. There are tons of people in your target demographic in Jefferson Park and Edgemere Park.

----------


## BillyOcean

> Just off the top of my head:
> 
> Pac-Man
> Ms. Pac-Man
> Galaga
> Galaxian 
> Centipede
> Asteroids
> Donkey Kong
> ...


gotta get excitebike.  please.

----------


## bradh

No arcade bar is complete with 1942

----------


## DoctorTaco

> Just off the top of my head:
> 
> Pac-Man
> Ms. Pac-Man
> Galaga
> Galaxian 
> Centipede
> Asteroids
> Donkey Kong
> ...




SOOOOOOOoooooooo Excited!!

I know that pinball is quite labor-intensive compared to video games. That being said, please tell me you'll have some pinball machines. I moved to OKC 18 months ago and haven't seen a machine in that entire stretch. I"M DYING. LITERALLY THE LACK OF PINBALL IN THIS TOWN IS KILLING ME. LITERALLY.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

> SOOOOOOOoooooooo Excited!!
> 
> I know that pinball is quite labor-intensive compared to video games. That being said, please tell me you'll have some pinball machines. I moved to OKC 18 months ago and haven't seen a machine in that entire stretch. I"M DYING. LITERALLY THE LACK OF PINBALL IN THIS TOWN IS KILLING ME. LITERALLY.


While a very different atmosphere from what Flashback will have, there are several old pinball machines at Cactus Jack's on Council at about 10th.  It's where I go when I need a ski ball fix.

----------


## John Knight

> We'll also have a full bar, but want to focus our beer selection on state and regional microbrews.


Good call on the beer focus! There is so much good beer being produced around the area right now it's incredible! 

I have been to the Kung Fu Saloon in Austin, TX. It's pretty cool!

----------


## DoctorTaco

> While a very different atmosphere from what Flashback will have, there are several old pinball machines at Cactus Jack's on Council at about 10th.  It's where I go when I need a ski ball fix.


I will have to find a way to balance my desire not to die from Pinball deprivation with my equally strong desire not to drive to 10th and Council.

----------


## DammitDan

I can NOT wait for this to happen  :Smile:   JRod1980, will this be an all-ages venue, or 21 & up?

----------


## JRod1980

> Any chance you guys might have a TMNT, X-Men, or other classic beat 'em up game?
> 
> You guys picked the perfect location, by the way. There are tons of people in your target demographic in Jefferson Park and Edgemere Park.


I'm working on about 10 more games, they're just had to come across. But TMNT, X-Men, Mario, 1942 are on that list. Even if we don't have them by the Grand Opening, they will be added eventually. There are so many great games out there that we could fill the entire space with games, but we wanted to have a good balance between the games and the dance space.

----------


## JRod1980

> SOOOOOOOoooooooo Excited!!
> 
> I know that pinball is quite labor-intensive compared to video games. That being said, please tell me you'll have some pinball machines. I moved to OKC 18 months ago and haven't seen a machine in that entire stretch. I"M DYING. LITERALLY THE LACK OF PINBALL IN THIS TOWN IS KILLING ME. LITERALLY.



We won't have pinball machines to start out with, but I would like to eventually have 2-3 really good ones. I love pinball machines, but the are very labor intensive. My all time favorite pinball machine is The Addams Family one, which sells for around $6000-$7000 minimum.

----------


## Pete

Is this over 21 only?

Smoking or non?


And I suppose you'll have a DJ spinning 80's tunes?

----------


## JRod1980

> I can NOT wait for this to happen   JRod1980, will this be an all-ages venue, or 21 & up?


The pub will be 21 & Up.

----------


## JRod1980

> Is this over 21 only?
> 
> Smoking or non?
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll have a DJ spinning 80's tunes?


We will be a non-smoking pub. We won't have a DJ on a nightly basis, but we will have 80's music constantly playing. I don't want to give away exactly what we are doing but it will be fun and tie in with everything.

We also plan on having dress-up themed nights and an arcade league (4 vs 4, trophy and prizes at the end of the season).

----------


## JRod1980

Pete, if you're on facebook can you send me a message. Just wanted to follow up with you, thanks.

----------


## Pete

I'll be in touch.

This really sounds awesome.  Like, totally.   :Smile:

----------


## jrod

Love everything about this. Love the local beer focus, love the games (obviously), and LOVE the non-smoking. Being a .8 mile walk away also helps.

----------


## OKCretro

This sounds super rad!

Side note a great 80's spoof movie is "take me home tonight" with Topher Grace. Worth checking out for sure.

----------


## marky_d

Can't wait for it to open. When I first moved to the area a year ago I was suprised, given the population of the metro, that there wasn't a place like this established given their success in other large cities. Keep us updated, JRod.  :Smile:

----------


## JRod1980

> Can't wait for it to open. When I first moved to the area a year ago I was suprised, given the population of the metro, that there wasn't a place like this established given their success in other large cities. Keep us updated, JRod.


You can follow us on Facebook: FlashBack RetroPub or on Twitter: FlashBackRtroPb for more updates on the progress. I know a lot of business owners like to keep everything a secret, but I like to share what's going on. This concept (The 80's) is a time that a lot of people have great memories from, so we like hearing what everyone's favorite memory from the 80's was and look at how we can incorporate it into the pub. Our plan is to continuously add/improve upon what we have.

----------


## Ginkasa

Are you focusing solely on arcade cabinets, or will be there be NES and/or SNES or similar systems set up as well?

----------


## marky_d

> You can follow us on Facebook: FlashBack RetroPub or on Twitter: FlashBackRtroPb for more updates on the progress. I know a lot of business owners like to keep everything a secret, but I like to share what's going on.


Yeah, I've been following both for a few months now. It might be a good idea to update here every so often also since I don't think everyone does facebook/twitter (I've considered many times dumping them myself, haha). That idea of a "league" is intriguing, I've not heard of anyone doing something like that before.

----------


## JRod1980

> Are you focusing solely on arcade cabinets, or will be there be NES and/or SNES or similar systems set up as well?


Now that I will leave as a surprise...

----------


## John Knight

> You can follow us on Facebook: FlashBack RetroPub or on Twitter: FlashBackRtroPb for more updates on the progress. I know a lot of business owners like to keep everything a secret, but I like to share what's going on. This concept (The 80's) is a time that a lot of people have great memories from, so we like hearing what everyone's favorite memory from the 80's was and look at how we can incorporate it into the pub. Our plan is to continuously add/improve upon what we have.


JRod1980, I noticed your FB page is set up as a personal page rather than a business page. There are perks to having a business page such as the insight options, promotions and others. I just wanted to let you know in case you were not aware.

Can't wait for you to open!

----------


## JRod1980

> JRod1980, I noticed your FB page is set up as a personal page rather than a business page. There are perks to having a business page such as the insight options, promotions and others. I just wanted to let you know in case you were not aware.
> 
> Can't wait for you to open!



I have both set up, but fb won't let me combine them for some reason. I'll have to check it out again.

----------


## JRod1980

Haven't posted in a while, so I wanted to give a quick update on FlashBack. As anyone that's driven by can see, the project is has been delayed due to several factors, including weather, permits, OG&E... We toured the entire inside of the building and they really have this building rolling inside, a majority of the spaces have been framed already and I imagine walls will be up in no time. I know a lot of people have high hopes for this building, all I can say is that the wait will be well worth it. LandRun is going to hit a home run with this renovation. This building will do to Uptown, what Plaza Court did to Midtown.

----------


## Pete

^

JRod, what is your approximate opening date?

----------


## JRod1980

We have a date set, but until we are 100% certain of that date we are not going to release that information. I hate going back and forth, setting a date and then having to change it. Only thing I will say is 180 days at the longest. Again that's at the longest, we plan on being very aggressive with our build out once our space is turned over to us.

----------


## JRod1980

Great turn out to Open Streets OKC, the crowd really picked up after 12pm. It was a great showing for Uptown and it gave a lot of people a chance to see all the progress taking place.

----------


## JustinXmusic

JRod: random question.....so how would one go about applying to work at FlashBack? Sounds like it would be a killer place to work.

----------


## JRod1980

We will likely start hiring within 2weeks prior to opening. Follow us on Twitter or Facebook to stay updated on the information. We're also going to ask any interviewing to come in their best 80's attire. You gotta look the part, to play the part, right?

----------


## JustinXmusic

> We will likely start hiring within 2weeks prior to opening. Follow us on Twitter or Facebook to stay updated on the information. We're also going to ask any interviewing to come in their best 80's attire. You gotta look the part, to play the part, right?


Hell yeah! Awesome!

----------


## Pete

From the Flashback Twitter feed:

----------


## OKCretro

Anyone know anything about the tweet flashback sent this morning?

----------


## Bullbear

"We were hoping it wouldn't come to this, but LandRun Commercial Real Estate is forcing our hand go to the mattresses."

I saw it.. but not sure what to make of it

----------


## OklahomaNick

Interesting.. I know this project is very delayed, but I wonder whats going on.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> "We were hoping it wouldn't come to this, but LandRun Commercial Real Estate is forcing our hand go to the mattresses."
> 
> I saw it.. but not sure what to make of it


Because under the mattress is where we keep our extra money?

----------


## Urbanized

Hopefully they don't keep weapons under their mattresses.

These are jokes, people...

----------


## Jersey Boss

go to the mattresses - Wiktionary
Etymology
Reportedly from Mario Puzo's gangster novel The Godfather (1969).

Verb
go to the mattresses

(idiomatic) To go to war; to use ruthless tactics; to act without restraint.

----------


## Urbanized

Hey! I was closer than I'd hoped to be!

----------


## catch22

> Hey! I was closer than I'd hoped to be!


Pick a prize, any prize.

----------


## Throckmorton

FlashBack RetroPub ‏@FlashBackRtroPb 15m

Well it's no longer a matter of "IF" but a matter of "WHEN" we leave The Rise. Too many delays and lack of communication.

----------


## Pete

^

Certainly no surprise, but sad nonetheless.

You have to wonder if others have bailed too, or are in the process of doing so.

----------


## HangryHippo

Well, Land Run certainly looks bad in all of this.  Steve said he'd have an update soon so we'll see what that says.

----------


## DammitDan

Flashback told me on twitter that they have a plan "b" in place, but can't make any announcements until everything's finalized, so that's a good sign.  They also said that they plan on staying on 23rd as well.

----------


## Teo9969

Flashback should go into one of those houses on Robinson!

The Rise will be fine in the long run. I imagine At the Beach, Anytime Fitness and The Drake can live with the wait. It's the other tenants that I worry about because they are individual businesses that can't afford to sit on their product for much longer.

----------


## HangryHippo

Perhaps Tuck could weigh in here and let us know if The Drake plans to wait on this development and maybe even shed some light on the delays if he so chooses?

----------


## bchris02

Any updates on Flashback Retropub?  Are they still going to open?  Have they decided on a new location?  Out of all the new bars coming to OKC this is the one that I am the most excited about.

----------


## Pete

Yes, they are still going to open and are close to finalizing a deal at a new location.

That's all I can say for now.

----------


## Bullbear

I am ready for them to find a home!. and hopeing its a great location!

----------


## OKCretro

any update on this, just saw a tweet that they added another game

----------


## Pete

They are making good progress towards nailing down a new location.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Anything new on this?

----------


## Pete

They still haven't settled on a new location.

----------


## Bullbear

they posted this on facebook on the 5th of November.

Alright Facebook friends, we've been silent for a while we search for a new location. We are still searching for the right spot for us, but we wanted to ask everyone a question… Where would you like to see FlashBack RetroPub open it's doors? Here are a couple of choices, but feel free to add your own.

 1. Automobile Alley
 2. Film Row District
 3. Midtown
 4. Classen Boulevard
 5. 23rd Street


So it seems they haven't really nailed down a location.
someone commented asking if the ship had sailed on the rise and they said it had not only sailed but sunk and burnt and they were replaced by Cox..

----------


## Pete

They were really close on a location on Auto Alley but that has fallen through, so now they are looking again.

May have some new news next week.

----------


## JRod1980

Hey guys, thanks for checking in and asking about our progress. We are still looking for a new location, our biggest hurdle has been finding a location where we the owner is ok with and ABC3 Permit and is also within the requirements of that permit (300 ft from a school, church or day care) believe it or not it's easier said than done.

----------


## JRod1980

We are still collecting games, so at least that's keeping us busy for the time being.

----------


## bchris02

I would like to see it in Midtown.  I think it would complement existing bars there as well.  Auto Alley would have been great and its a shame it didn't work out there.

----------


## JRod1980

At the rate everything is growing, any location close to downtown will likely be a good location. There are so many positives for Auto Alley, Midtown, Film Row, Bricktown.

----------


## Chadanth

> Hey guys, thanks for checking in and asking about our progress. We are still looking for a new location, our biggest hurdle has been finding a location where we the owner is ok with and ABC3 Permit and is also within the requirements of that permit (300 ft from a school, church or day care) believe it or not it's easier said than done.


What are the hurdles for Automobile Alley? Have lease rates gone too high, or is it permitting?

----------


## JRod1980

Getting an ABC3 permit is the biggest hurdle, even if you meet all the requirements you still have to go before the Planning Commission. Once you get their blessings you the have to go before the City Council and get their blessings. The entire process takes about 3 months from start to finish.

----------


## harp23

Take over the VZD's space and put the machines upstairs. The people down below can listen to music and talk and any noise from the machines will be upstairs.

----------


## JRod1980

Western Ave is a great district, but it's not one we are looking at for this concept.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Western Ave is a great district, but it's not one we are looking at for this concept.


I'm sure you all have looked into it, but have you thought about 603 NW 23rd? With all the windows facing dewey it would seem like a great location to get a lot of exposure (and all those arcade games would look really cool there at night). Someone mentioned that the new ownership wanted a bar or restaurant there. It's also pretty close to your old location.

http://www.okctalk.com/showwiki.php?title=603+NW+23rd

----------


## JRod1980

> I'm sure you all have looked into it, but have you thought about 603 NW 23rd? With all the windows facing dewey it would seem like a great location to get a lot of exposure (and all those arcade games would look really cool there at night). Someone mentioned that the new ownership wanted a bar or restaurant there. It's also pretty close to your old location.
> 
> 603 NW 23rd - OKCTalk


We explored every option we had available on 23rd St., but ultimately decided we wanted to be closer to downtown.

----------


## Chadanth

> We explored every option we had available on 23rd St., but ultimately decided we wanted to be closer to downtown.


What sort of square footage are you needing? There are a few spaces along NW 10th that might work. Best of luck,regardless, I'm sure this search would have been easier a couple years ago.

----------


## JRod1980

> What sort of square footage are you needing? There are a few spaces along NW 10th that might work. Best of luck,regardless, I'm sure this search would have been easier a couple years ago.


Between 2000-2500 square feet, with no less than a 12 ft wall height. The space also needs to have sprinklers, which I still don't understand that regulation since we are Non-Smoking and won't have a kitchen.

----------


## Chadanth

> Between 2000-2500 square feet, with no less than a 12 ft wall height. The space also needs to have sprinklers, which I still don't understand that regulation since we are Non-Smoking and won't have a kitchen.


You need to be able to cool it off in case someone gets too hot on PacMan. 

Anyway, have you looked into any of the spaces on the south side of 10th west of Broadway? Some appear to be unoccupied, but I suppose you'd be waiting again as you negotiate and build etc.

----------


## onthestrip

> Between 2000-2500 square feet, with no less than a 12 ft wall height. The space also needs to have sprinklers, which I still don't understand that regulation since we are Non-Smoking and won't have a kitchen.


Was just looking into this issue recently, you would probably be classified as an Assembly-2, which requires a sprinkler system if A) 5,000sf or larger or B) have an occupancy of 100 or more. It can be pretty burdensome, especially if the building doesnt have it already or since you are only 2,000-2,500sf. In such a small space, occupants can get out of the space very quickly.

----------


## kevinpate

You could always decide okc isn't retro game friendly enough and 
come on down to Norman.  :Smiley259:

----------


## JRod1980

> You need to be able to cool it off in case someone gets too hot on PacMan. 
> 
> Anyway, have you looked into any of the spaces on the south side of 10th west of Broadway? Some appear to be unoccupied, but I suppose you'd be waiting again as you negotiate and build etc.


I love that Old Gas/Repair Station on 10th & Harvey, but I can only imagine how much work that building needs. 10th street has made a new for itself over the last year or two. Whether be design or by accident, it has seen a lot of success.

----------


## JRod1980

> You could always decide okc isn't retro game friendly enough and 
> come on down to Norman.


We could always look to do a FlashBack RetrPub 2 in Norman. Main Street definitely has a ton of cool buildings that I love.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

What about the buildings on 8th street just west of Auto Alley? I've always thought that would be a great area to have a bar district and it would compliment what's happening on 9th and feed off of AA.

----------


## JRod1980

> You need to be able to cool it off in case someone gets too hot on PacMan. 
> 
> Anyway, have you looked into any of the spaces on the south side of 10th west of Broadway? Some appear to be unoccupied, but I suppose you'd be waiting again as you negotiate and build etc.


Speaking of Pac-Man, we almost scored a very unique Super Pac-Man game a couple of months back. Only to have the seller change his mind at the last minute. But we just got a Defender and we are picking up a Missile Command this weekend.

----------


## Urbanized

Most of Automobile Alley is tough for ABC-3 because of the churches lining Robinson.

That sprinkler restriction is ridiculous. The same thing put a huge dent into Grandad's budget and opening timing. It is crazy that a non-smoking bar has to have tens of thousands of dollars worth of sprinklers added, but if they added a kitchen (with fire!) and became ABC-2 there would be no such requirement. It is probably because of an assumption that bars are all smoking establishments (or that they would lie and switch to smoking); but still, why not have the same requirements for places that cook (with fire!)?

----------


## Pete

^

I remember that about Grandad's.  I actually met Greg Seal as they were just getting to open, then all the sudden they had to stop and put in a sprinkler system which almost killed them.

----------


## bchris02

This might be a good time for the state government to revisit allowing churches to waive the distance requirement.  I don't see how anybody could oppose that especially if the law remained in effect unless the congregation in question granted permission.  That way anti-alcohol churches could keep the restriction.  Many of the churches along Robinson are of the non-fundamentalist persuasion and probably wouldn't have a problem with a nearby ABC-3 license.

----------


## kevinpate

> ....  we are picking up a Missile Command this weekend.



Melts.  Loved me some MC back in the day.

----------


## JRod1980

I


> Most of Automobile Alley is tough for ABC-3 because of the churches lining Robinson.
> 
> That sprinkler restriction is ridiculous. The same thing put a huge dent into Grandad's budget and opening timing. It is crazy that a non-smoking bar has to have tens of thousands of dollars worth of sprinklers added, but if they added a kitchen (with fire!) and became ABC-2 there would be no such requirement. It is probably because of an assumption that bars are all smoking establishments (or that they would lie and switch to smoking); but still, why not have the same requirements for places that cook (with fire!)?


Agreed, it is ridiculous. But that's the way the Liqour Laws go in this state and I don't foresee them changing anytime soon.

----------


## hfry

Have you looked at Capitol Hill at all or are the other districts just more preferred at this time?

----------


## bradh

What are the hurdles for Film Row?  Seems like a place like this could liven up the night there.

----------


## Chadanth

What about 400 N Walnut?

----------


## JRod1980

> Have you looked at Capitol Hill at all or are the other districts just more preferred at this time?


At this time we want to stay within the downtown area.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

> What about 400 N Walnut?


Seconded! Or anywhere in Deep Deuce. Not sure what may be available. Auto Alley would be great too.

The property search tool here may be helpful: Oklahoma City Retail - Property Search

You can draw a radius around a point to keep your search within downtown only.

----------


## betts

Did you all talk to Steve Mason about property he has on 8th St.?  With the Metropolitan going in, that street is ripe for redevelopment and close enough to AA and 9th St. to not get lost.

----------


## OkieBerto

8th st. would be perfect for a pub like this! There is already a small salon there working on opening a full men's shop with Barbers and Retail. Starbucks is rumored to be going in on the corner of 8th and Oklahoma ave. as well. The pub could be a nice anchor for 8th st.

----------


## JRod1980

> What are the hurdles for Film Row?  Seems like a place like this could liven up the night there.


It really depends on what end of Film Row there's space available? If you're on the East end you have to be cautious and stay at least 300 ft from the Elementary School, but that seems to be the only hurdle. It's just being able to find a building that doesn't need too much work done to it.

----------


## Chadanth

> It really depends on what end of Film Row there's space available? If you're on the East end you have to be cautious and stay at least 300 ft from the Elementary School, but that seems to be the only hurdle. It's just being able to find a building that doesn't need too much work done to it.


Film row needs the development, but it's going to be a long time until film row has the residents and foot traffic that deep deuce, AA, or midtown have. I would feel that film row is too much of a risk to do something like this, now.

----------


## JRod1980

> Did you all talk to Steve Mason about property he has on 8th St.?  With the Metropolitan going in, that street is ripe for redevelopment and close enough to AA and 9th St. to not get lost.


Our broker reached out to their contact, but nothing came of it. One thing to keep in mind here is that while some properties may look available, there's already been a plan put in place for what that property will become. I can honesty say that there were only 2-3 spots in AA that might work for us. I've learned a ton throughout this entire process, which has been a blessing at time and also a curse at others.

----------


## JRod1980

> Film row needs the development, but it's going to be a long time until film row has the residents and foot traffic that deep deuce, AA, or midtown have. I would feel that film row is too much of a risk to do something like this, now.


I think that the 21C Hotel will go a long way in helping that traffic, as well as the OGE Center. You will potentially have hotels on both ends of Film Row, just off Sheridan. So who knows, 2 years from now Film Row could be filled with tons of traffic on a nightly basis.

----------


## Chadanth

> I think that the 21C Hotel will go a long way in helping that traffic, as well as the OGE Center. You will potentially have hotels on both ends of Film Row, just off Sheridan. So who knows, 2 years from now Film Row could be filled with tons of traffic on a nightly basis.


It probably will be. If you can hold on with potentially lower traffic for those two years, being first mover could have it's advantages. You'd have better pick of the space as well.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Have you all considered the open space next to fassler/dustbowl?

----------


## bchris02

> Have you all considered the open space next to fassler/dustbowl?


Like!

Flashback Retropub would perfectly complement that area in my opinion.

----------


## AP

> Have you all considered the open space next to fassler/dustbowl?


This is brilliant and would create a little bar hopping district with McNellies, Fassler Hall/Dust Bowl, all the way up Walker.

----------


## sooner88

That would be awesome. What is the sf of the rise vs. this open space?

----------


## Teo9969

I'd not go FilmRow. This is a niche concept, and FilmRow needs non-niche night-life before it's going to do justice to a place like Flashback. Flashback being right by DustBowl makes for a fantastic little adult entertainment corner.

----------


## bchris02

> I'd not go FilmRow. This is a niche concept, and FilmRow needs non-niche night-life before it's going to do justice to a place like Flashback. Flashback being right by DustBowl makes for a fantastic little adult entertainment corner.


Like.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I'd not go FilmRow. This is a niche concept, and FilmRow needs non-niche night-life before it's going to do justice to a place like Flashback. Flashback being right by DustBowl makes for a fantastic little adult entertainment corner.


I agree 100%. I like film row and think it could support some restaurant and bar concepts, but It would seem that flashback would be pretty risky there right now. There would definitely be first mover advantages but with at least a year or two before the first hotel openning and 2-4 years before the first new residential developments open, it might just be too soon.

----------


## JRod1980

> I agree 100%. I like film row and think it could support some restaurant and bar concepts, but It would seem that flashback would be pretty risky there right now. There would definitely be first mover advantages but with at least a year or two before the first hotel openning and 2-4 years before the first new residential developments open, it might just be too soon.


In defense of Film Row, the same could have been said when McNellies opened in Midtown, when Grandad's opened in Uptown or when Saints opened in Plaza. They all faced risky situations of being the first of their concept with no other real nightlife draw to the area. Look at them now, all anchors to those districts. There's something to be said for being the first at the right time.

----------


## IanMcDermid

> I love that Old Gas/Repair Station on 10th & Harvey, but I can only imagine how much work that building needs.


All I can say is: MORE THAN YOU CAN POSSIBLY IMAGINE!!!! Knock it down and build it brand new in identically the same fashion, you'll be better off and save a ton.  :Wink:

----------


## bchris02

Has anybody mentioned this building at 10th and Classen?  Is it the right size or is it too small?

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Oklah...320.49,,0,3.58

----------


## JRod1980

> Has anybody mentioned this building at 10th and Classen?  Is it the right size or is it too small?
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Oklah...320.49,,0,3.58


I've been aware of this building being available for several weeks. It's the former home of Verdigris, who moved to H&8th. It's a cool building, I'm sure it would make for a good restaurant location once The Lift is completed. But not the location for FlashBack RetroPub.

----------


## AP

> I've been aware of this building being available for several weeks. It's the former home of Verdigris, who moved to H&8th. It's a cool building, I'm sure it would make for a good restaurant location once The Lift is completed. But not the location for FlashBack RetroPub.


I agree. Too far from everything else.

----------


## Chadanth

While I would probably make my way to Flashback 1-2x a month regardless of location, I want them to be successful in the short and long run, and I have trouble believing it would do well in Film Row in the near term. Foot traffic is low and it's a ghost town after dark. It's a risk I'm not sure I would take. I get the feeling that they're considering it or even further along, and if that's the case, I wish them luck and will certainly be a customer, but I see a Film Row location  as a serious struggle in the foreseeable future.

----------


## bchris02

> While I would probably make my way to Flashback 1-2x a month regardless of location, I want them to be successful in the short and long run, and I have trouble believing it would do well in Film Row in the near term. Foot traffic is low and it's a ghost town after dark. It's a risk I'm not sure I would take. I get the feeling that they're considering it or even further along, and if that's the case, I wish them luck and will certainly be a customer, but I see a Film Row location  as a serious struggle in the foreseeable future.


This.

Bars like Flashback Retropub do best when they compliment other nearby establishments.  That's why I think it would be a slam dunk in Midtown.

----------


## JRod1980

We have not signed a lease in at any specific location as of today. The point I was trying to make was that with the growth of the OKC Downtown area, a good bar can look outside of the Midtown, Auto Alley districts to be successful. The other hurdle we have to jump is getting an ABC3 permit, we have no plans to serve food, so the requirements to get an ABC3 can be hard to overcome when you look at places like Midtown and AA. In regards to my comments about Film Row, I could say the same for Farmers Market. Both cool areas, lots of growth in the near future. And in a year should have a hotel drawing more people to both areas. Now Film Row is currently in a better position then Farmers Market, but as we have all seen with Midtown, Plaza and AA it just takes one great investor to turn the district around.

----------


## Teo9969

In defense of Film Row, all that Arts District housing will be coming online soon and that will help Film Row's late night cause.

What I worry about for Flashback, is that while there are almost certain to be super avid regulars, I predict a sizable segment of the drinking public that will actively lobby for other options when they are going out with friends. A lot depends on the way the concept is laid out, but even if a way is found to provide adequate separation of the arcade aspect from the bar aspect, I imagine the sheer amount of noise from the machines will push away the average person looking for the average bar, but if it's located in a bar hopping district, people who otherwise might not come will definitely stop in and take in the experience for a minute. It would be super awesome to have it right next to Dust Bowl.

----------


## bchris02

Film Row does have major potential and excellent building stock (probably among the most intact in the metro next to Auto Alley and Capitol Hill).  It is definitely ripe for revitalization and I think it will really take off once the 21c Hotel gets built.  Looking back, it's hard to believe Midtown was virtually as dead three years ago.  Looking at the long term vision, something like Flashback would be ideal at Film Row.  

My only concern would be the near term for reasons Teo9969 laid out above.  Something like this seems like it would have the most success in a bar hopping district rather than by itself.  Film Row will eventually be that, but can it survive on its own during the transition?

----------


## CS_Mike

Is any of that 8th St property between Robinson and Broadway available and suitable?  I think being situated near the OCU law school would be good for business.

----------


## musg8411

> Is any of that 8th St property between Robinson and Broadway available and suitable?  I think being situated near the OCU law school would be good for business.


I feel like Auto Alley is not an ideal location with the direction it is going, due to it being steered into a very upscale district as of late. Packards, Broadway 10, Red Prime, The Factory, the new wine bars seem to be driving the district in the opposite direction of Midtown/Plaza/Uptown. Those three would be a great fit, but I bet JRod is aware of this already.  Maybe there will be more casual growth with the intro of The Metropolitan, which may change my mind. Just seems AA is more like Classen Curve with some historic structure.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> In defense of Film Row, the same could have been said when McNellies opened in Midtown, when Grandad's opened in Uptown or when Saints opened in Plaza. They all faced risky situations of being the first of their concept with no other real nightlife draw to the area. Look at them now, all anchors to those districts. There's something to be said for being the first at the right time.


While i agree that those establishments faced risky situations, it's difficult to really make that comparison as each of the districts you mentioned already had large residential areas in close proximity.

----------


## warreng88

400 N Walnut I would think would be the ideal location; easy access on and off the highway and in the DD area where people can easily walk to and stumble home from. I am not sure how much space is needed, but if FR could open up close to the new 21c museum hotel and help bridge the gap between there and Film Row, they could put themselves in a spot to be really successful.

----------


## JRod1980

> 400 N Walnut I would think would be the ideal location; easy access on and off the highway and in the DD area where people can easily walk to and stumble home from. I am not sure how much space is needed, but if FR could open up close to the new 21c museum hotel and help bridge the gap between there and Film Row, they could put themselves in a spot to be really successful.


400 Walnut likely does not have an ABC3 permit and with the amount of residents that live within 600ft of the property it would likely be difficult to obtain one. Unless we just completely changed our business plan to serve food, there are many properties that we are not able to consider. I'll be honest and say that the process has taken longer then we imagined and looking back on it we should have left The Rise several months earlier then we did. But I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and at the end of the day we will end up where we were meant to be. Might sound foolish to some, but for anyone that has their own business if you don't believe in what you are doing, no one else will.

----------


## warreng88

> 400 Walnut likely does not have an ABC3 permit and with the amount of residents that live within 600ft of the property it would likely be difficult to obtain one. Unless we just completely changed our business plan to serve food, there are many properties that we are not able to consider. I'll be honest and say that the process has taken longer then we imagined and looking back on it we should have left The Rise several months earlier then we did. But I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and at the end of the day we will end up where we were meant to be. Might sound foolish to some, but for anyone that has their own business if you don't believe in what you are doing, no one else will.


Good luck to you Jrod. Have you had any contact with Allison Bailey regarding a location? She would be a good consultant if you aren't talking to her already.

----------


## OkieBerto

> While i agree that those establishments faced risky situations, it's difficult to really make that comparison as each of the districts you mentioned already had large residential areas in close proximity.


Are we forgetting about SOSA and The amount of Apartment living there is just a few blocks from Film Row? I know most of the living is considered Midtown, but those people still like variety. If you get into an area like Film Row early, you will build a following. In a few years, you will see the living population downtown grow.

----------


## JRod1980

In other news, we will be selling "User" memberships once we announce the new location. As a "User" you get free game play for an entire year, as well as a free "User" t-shirt. The memberships are limited to 80 people per year and you have first right of refusal for renewals. Being a "User" also allows you to get a discount on the Team Fee for Arcade League Night.

----------


## bchris02

Wherever it ends up, I can't wait.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Are we forgetting about SOSA and The amount of Apartment living there is just a few blocks from Film Row? I know most of the living is considered Midtown, but those people still like variety. If you get into an area like Film Row early, you will build a following. In a few years, you will see the living population downtown grow.


SOSA isn't really that close. I did forget how close legacy is, but it just doesn't seem like it is. 

I don't disagree with you, but if I were looking at putting this concept on film row right now, I would be hesitant to do so. 2-3 years is a long time to wait when so many bars fail in their first year or two (though it does seem like new bars fair better here than elsewhere). Also, similar to The Max in Tulsa, this concept will greatly benefit from being close to other bars.

----------


## marky_d

> Being a "User" also allows you to get a discount on the Team Fee for Arcade League Night.


League Night sounds intriguing. Do you have some ideas on how that would work?

----------


## Bullbear

I like the "user" idea!!!.. sign me up!

----------


## JRod1980

> League Night sounds intriguing. Do you have some ideas on how that would work?


League Nights will likely be on Tuesday or Wednesday nights. It will be 4 vs 4 and players would rotate playing 3 different games every week. The team with the highest combined scores from all 4 games would win. The season will be 8-10 weeks long, with a trophy for the winning team at the end of the season.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> League Nights will likely be on Tuesday or Wednesday nights. It will be 4 vs 4 and players would rotate playing 3 different games every week. The team with the highest combined scores from all 4 games would win. The season will be 8-10 weeks long, with a trophy for the winning team at the end of the season.


Very cool!

----------


## okclee

How realistic is Bricktown for the new Flashback location? 
I think Bricktown would make the most sense for this type of development.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Ok so take everything I said about film row and burn it in a dumpster somewhere:

Hall Capital - OKCTalk

If you could attract enough of a crowd until this is completed, you could have a serious first mover advantage.

----------


## JRod1980

> Ok so take everything I said about film row and burn it in a dumpster somewhere:
> 
> Hall Capital - OKCTalk
> 
> If you could attract enough of a crowd until this is completed, you could have a serious first mover advantage.


Well that completely changes everything for this district. That backs what I was trying to say that OKC is growing so quickly that places like Film Row and Farmers Market aren't as big of a risk as they might have been 2-3 years ago.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Well that completely changes everything for this district. That backs what I was trying to say that OKC is growing so quickly that places like Film Row and Farmers Market aren't as big of a risk as they might have been 2-3 years ago.


With this announcement, I certainly agree. I don't know that the hotel by itself would've been enough but all of this together is really a game changer for that area. Can't wait to see the preliminary designs.

----------


## Pete

Now that we know there will be significant housing and other development around 21c, you can pretty much guarantee that a lot of the area between there and the CBD will start to fill in.

And considering a good chunk is owned by the City or police, there will be added pressure for them to do something with their surface lots.

----------


## tfvc.org

Are you going to have Narc?  That would be cool.  I put a ton of quarters in that game in my youth.

----------


## JRod1980

> Are you going to have Narc?  That would be cool.  I put a ton of quarters in that game in my youth.


Don't have plans currently to get Narc, there's only 4-5 games left on my wish list that I want to get. But plan is to rotate games in and out every so often to keep the line up fresh. So send me all request for games and we will keep an eye out for them. Next game we are picking up next week is Ivan Stewart's Off Road...

----------


## bradh

> Next game we are picking up next week is Ivan Stewart's Off Road...


Oh hell freaking yes...I dumped so much coin into that back in the day, freaking love that game!

Question...are you guys sticking with traditional cabinets for all the games, or for some games like Sega Outrun (if you have it) did you find the game with the moving car you sit in?

----------


## JRod1980

> Oh hell freaking yes...I dumped so much coin into that back in the day, freaking love that game!
> 
> Question...are you guys sticking with traditional cabinets for all the games, or for some games like Sega Outrun (if you have it) did you find the game with the moving car you sit in?


All the games will be in their original dedicated cabinets. I've come across a couple of games that have the sit in cabinet, but in the interest of maximizing space we have stuck with the upright games. We do plan on adding several cocktail cabinets once we open up.

----------


## kevinpate

Maybe it is time for someone to dump the graphic at the top of the page that shows this outfit still going in off 23rd and Walker?

----------


## JRod1980

> Maybe it is time for someone to dump the graphic at the top of the page that shows this outfit still going in off 23rd and Walker?


Yeah, we won't be opening an establishment in Uptown or Plaza District.

----------


## JRod1980

Quick Update, we hope to make an announcement on our new location by the end of the week.

----------


## jrod

Great news!

----------


## OkieBerto

> Great news!


Well out with it! I think we are all to excited to see you all succeed! So we want to know where we will be spending our hard earned coin!

----------


## JRod1980

> Well out with it! I think we are all to excited to see you all succeed! So we want to know where we will be spending our hard earned coin!


All in due time, it's not 100% done yet, just 99%. Through all of this I've learned not the count my chickens before they hatch.

----------


## OkieBerto

> All in due time, it's not 100% done yet, just 99%. Through all of this I've learned not the count my chickens before they hatch.


Understood! I hope this one sticks. I hope I was right about the location too.

----------


## JRod1980

> Understood! I hope this one sticks. I hope I was right about the location too.


Which location was that?

----------


## OkieBerto

> Which location was that?


I was hoping for two different locations. 8th st. and Film Row, preferably the Main St. Arcade building owned by Mr. Wanzer.

----------


## Roger S

Main Street Arcade would be awesome.... I'd walk down there and play at lunch.

----------


## JRod1980

> I was hoping for two different locations. 8th st. and Film Row, preferably the Main St. Arcade building owned by Mr. Wanzer.


Well the location will be announced soon enough…

----------


## Pete

OKCTalk - FlashBack RetroPub coming to Film Row

----------


## dankrutka

Interesting. They're charting new territory to make this an entertainment district, but things should fill in around it before long.

----------


## Pete

This area is going to develop fast.

Not only with 21c but the Music Hall as part of the Hall Capital development will be very close and of course all the Hall lots will be developed in a very dense manner.  This is all going to start to happen early next year.




I personally love this because it will greatly help Joey's and the Paramount; especially because FB won't serve food.  Will be a great compliment and bring some late-night activity.

You'll have 21c with their restaurant and bar, the Music Hall, more likely in the Hall development plus Flashback and everything else that is already there.

One of the great things about the area -- and one of the reasons FB chose it -- is because it's pretty straight forward to get an ABC-3 permit (no food required; full bar).  Plus, there is plenty of space and even building stock with reasonable rent.

I bet we'll see at least one other bar in the area within a year.

----------


## Pete

The irony is that I was last on the OKC bar scene in the 80's...  Graduated college in '82 and moved away in '89.

So, this place will be like OKC frozen in time for me.

I was a one-time Donkey Kong champ...  Have to see if I still have it!

----------


## marky_d

Great news, glad you found a location  :Smile: 




> I was a one-time Donkey Kong champ...  Have to see if I still have it!


Nice, Pete. What was your high score back then?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

This is awesome news. I believe this is a better fit for the business. Can't wait til the residential is built and this becomes more of a neighborhood.

----------


## OkieBerto

This is great news! That spot is prime! Congrats!

----------


## HOT ROD

yes, congrats and best wishes!

OKC is really coming together, nicely.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Really excited for this! With the hall capital developments and 21c coming, it would be hard to beat the first mover advantage. Congrats!!!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

> The irony is that I was last on the OKC bar scene in the 80's...  Graduated college in '82 and moved away in '89.
> 
> So, this place will be like OKC frozen in time for me.
> 
> I was a one-time Donkey Kong champ...  Have to see if I still have it!


Pete could have been the untold story in this documentary...

----------


## Roger S

> I was a one-time Donkey Kong champ...  Have to see if I still have it!


Nice!

I had my picture up on a wall in an arcade for awhile for rolling a Track & Field machine around 1985. Played it for over 4 hours and it had advanced from using Alpha-Numeric characters for levels to using colored blocks.

----------


## bchris02

This is great news.   I cannot wait for this place to open.  Film Row also has a ton of potential to be a great entertainment district and as the 21c Hotel comes online and the Hall development takes off, Flashback will really benefit from having been the pioneer.

----------


## bradh

The owner's of Joey's have got to love this.

Jrod...any plans to get Punchout?

----------


## JRod1980

> Pete could have been the untold story in this documentary...


This is a great documentary, once we get established we hope to be able to hold regional tournaments.

----------


## Pete

^

That is a great documentary.

Honestly, I don't remember my high score on DK -- it's been twenty years since I last played.

It would be awesome fun to play the arcade game again, as other versions just don't do it for me.

----------


## JRod1980

> Nice!
> 
> I had my picture up on a wall in an arcade for awhile for rolling a Track & Field machine around 1985. Played it for over 4 hours and it had advanced from using Alpha-Numeric characters for levels to using colored blocks.


Gotta love the games that didn't account for 3 digit numbers and switched to colored blocks once you passed 99. Nintendo did the same thing with Mario Bros., once you passed 99 extra lives it went to different colored blocks, but even if you lost lives it would never go back to the numerical count. Anyway, neither here nor there, but its one of those things you remember as a kid from playing these games. The one thing I have never accomplished is the "Kill Screen"

----------


## John Knight

JRod,

Who repairs these older games when they stop working? I have been to The Max in Tulsa several times and seems there are always games that are out of operation. 

I am merely just curious since I have no idea.

----------


## JRod1980

> The owner's of Joey's have got to love this.
> 
> Jrod...any plans to get Punchout?


We would like to get it, but its a hard game to find. Last time I came across one was February 2013 and it was in bad shape. I plan on going to some auctions to try and pick a couple of other games up soon.

----------


## JRod1980

> JRod,
> 
> Who repairs these older games when they stop working? I have been to The Max in Tulsa several times and seems there are always games that are out of operation. 
> 
> I am merely just curious since I have no idea.


We would have to find someone local until I can get more up to date on fixing the games myself. There are several people locally that fix games, but it's not cheap.  We have several games that we bought knowing they need some work done, but we bought them because they are hard to find and we wanted to have all original cabinets. I'm not a big fan of the Multicade Cabinets.

----------


## JRod1980

I do want to make sure that we give credit to Motahareh Nickel with Wiggin Property, she invested a lot of her time in helping us get this deal done. We had worked with several other brokers and I felt like we were an after thought and that they only reached out to us when they didn't have anything else to do. She made the initial contact when we made a post on Facebook what finding a location and she made it her goal to find us a home. I plan on solely working with her for future projects.

----------


## JRod1980

USER Memberships will be up for grabs later this week. Purchase information will be listed soon, but here's what you get:

1. Free Arcade Play for One (1) Year
2. Individual Fees for League Nights waived
3. Free USER t-shirt

Cost of a USER Membership will be $275, that's an average of under $23 per month of game play. 

Limited number of memberships available.

----------


## db411

> I plan on going to some auctions to try and pick a couple of other games up soon.


Going to the Mad Dogs' one in Ponca City on Friday? Could be a good one - I'd go myself but I'll be stuck at work and don't have space for more anyway. Vapor TRX, Suzuka 8 Hours, and Area 51 Site 4 are newer but would appeal to the late twenty-something crowd and they supposedly have a Gorf too.

----------


## OKCretro

Do u have the pack an that was flat like a table and not a standup game?  They had one at crystals way back when.

----------


## wsucougz

Side note: In 2000, I could have had a perfectly working Cabal and Punchout for $75 / each.  My rec room weeps.

----------


## Pete

FlashBack RetroPub
‏@FlashBackRtroPb
Planning Commission APPROVED us for Re-Zoning for ABC3!!! One more step to go

----------


## PhiAlpha

Well at least the city did one positive thing today...

----------


## BillyOcean

I am confused on this deal.  The owners of Flashback were pissed at LandRun for the delays (which I would have been too), but if they would have stayed put, they could be open by now.  Are they anywhere near being done with the new location?

----------


## Pete

It wasn't just delays.  They also changed around their space, broke many promises, etc. (FlashBack side of things).  Remember, Fedora left too and has yet to open.


The new FlashBack location should open first week of May.

----------


## JRod1980

> I am confused on this deal.  The owners of Flashback were pissed at LandRun for the delays (which I would have been too), but if they would have stayed put, they could be open by now.  Are they anywhere near being done with the new location?


This move was meant to be and we couldn't be happier where we are now. The End!

----------


## JRod1980

We have to go through the process to obtain an ABC3 for this location, which takes about 4 months from start to finish.

December 12th - ABC3 Application Deadline
January 15th - Go before City Planning Commission (Approved)
Pending Date - Go before City Council (Typically 4-6 weeks after CPC)
If approved by City Council, 4 week wait to get Re-Zoned.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Well, we are missing you guys. And the cox store...UGH. 
Oh well. Can't wait to visit you guys on film row. I could say I would fund your business on street fighter 2. But I used to be able to beat the game on less than a dollar. Good thing I like whiskey.

----------


## Pete

They have stared work (from https://twitter.com/FlashBackRtroPb):

----------


## Pete

They are moving along on the interior finish out and should be opening in May.

----------


## Urbanized

Really keeping my fingers crossed for them. With the lack of foot traffic and critical mass over there currently I hope they're well-capitalized enough to make it through what are sure to be some lean years early on. Honestly I wish they'd ended up in Midtown, Bricktown, Plaza or even somehow back in Uptown23. But every district needs its pioneers, and if they can make a go of it their opening will probably one day be looked back upon as a critically-important moment for Film Row.

----------


## Roger S

> Really keeping my fingers crossed for them. With the lack of foot traffic....


I know I'll be walking over there at lunch and doing my part to keep them afloat a couple of days a week..... If they intend to be open during lunch hours.

----------


## Urbanized

I'll do my best to get over there too. I love the concept.

----------


## JRod1980

> I know I'll be walking over there at lunch and doing my part to keep them afloat a couple of days a week..... If they intend to be open during lunch hours.


Starting off, the hours of operation will be:

Monday - Friday
5pm - 2am

Saturday
2pm - 2am

Sunday
2pm - 12am

We felt this was a good starting point and could be flexible from there.

----------


## Roger S

> Starting off, the hours of operation will be:
> 
> Monday - Friday
> 5pm - 2am
> 
> Saturday
> 2pm - 2am
> 
> Sunday
> ...


Maybe you could just hide a key under the door mat and I'll let myself in to play at lunch time?  :Wink:

----------


## kevinpate

> Maybe you could just hide a key under the door mat and I'll let myself in to play at lunch time?


Would this make you Otis to his Andy?

----------


## Roger S

> Would this make you Otis to his Andy?


Possibly but my addiction is to the arcade games and not the alcohol.  :Wink:

----------


## Dubya61

Oh, NO!  Google Maps is undercutting FBRP!  Go to Google Maps and play PacMan in OKC (or any google map site).

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Film Row is going to become awesome! This seems like it will be a really cool place.

----------


## JRod1980

> Film Row is going to become awesome! This seems like it will be a really cool place.


The district is really going to develop quickly once the 21C Hotel is completed next year, along with a potential music hall and restaurant just south of the building. Both of which will be right across the street from us. I'm also hearing talks about residential housing outside of the Hall Capital properties. Best part is that a lot of these empty properties don't have to currently deal with residential zoning if you do want to open up just a bar, which was a problem for us in districts like Midtown and Plaza, even Uptown.

----------


## homespun

Heard about this today sounds great. How do you maintain all the equipment? Do the games rotate?

----------


## JRod1980

For the time being the entire collection will fit in our space, but once we get over 40-45 games we will have to start rotating games in and out. We will be working with a local arcade repair person for any maintenance on the games.

----------


## Pete

Met JRod1980 at the space yesterday and they are getting pretty close with the interior finish-out.

The space is actually quite large and since there is no kitchen, almost all of it will be devoted to games (tons of them!), a long bar and a small dance floor.  Also, they plan to add a patio in the back down the road.

They still have to get their final inspections and permits but this shouldn't be much longer.

Until you go stand at this space you don't realize how close it will be to the 21c, the new music venue and all the Hall Capital stuff.  This is going to be very cool and happening area in the very near future.

(Jose asked me not to take photos of the interior until they are ready to open.)

----------


## jrod

They posted a photo of one of their long walls covered w/ games on their Insta. Maybe give them a follow and check it out!

----------


## Pete

Donkey Kong!

Yes, when I was in there on Sunday they were starting to line up the games.  The space is very long and deep and they are going to have tons of space in there for the consoles.

Very excited about this.  I smell a homerun.

----------


## Bullbear

I am Ready for them to take my money!

----------


## Jeepnokc

Asteroids!!

----------


## Pete



----------


## Martin

dibs on galaga! -M

----------


## whatitis

I'm super excited about this as well. I sold our old 80's family TV to jrod1980 and can't wait to see it in action again. Had a lot of memories on that TV at my grandma's as a kid. 

I'm hoping he remembers he said I could get in on the soft opening event!

----------


## John Knight

I am also very excited about this place. Beer and video games? Yes please.

----------


## BadBear

Does anyone know if the bar is planning to be smoke free?

----------


## Bullbear

I believe I read that was the plan was to be smoke free.

----------


## Pete

Yes, I believe it will be non-smoking only.

Their longer-range plans include a back patio.

----------


## Teo9969

I don't care if a bar has smoking in it, but I'd think with all the machines, it only makes sense not to be smoking. Just one more thing that can adversely affect the games.

----------


## JRod1980

We will be a non-smoking facility and that includes vape smoking. We are getting closer, all the games are now moved in and the rest of the furniture will be moved in this weekend. 

whatitis, you're tv isn't working, so if there is a magic touch we need to have let me know. I was hoping to get a couple of nintendo games in this weekend in between moving furniture.

----------


## soonerguru

Out of curiosity, why would people ban vape smoking? It's just flavored vapor. Seems kinda snobby to me.

----------


## bradh

> Out of curiosity, why would people ban vape smoking? It's just flavored vapor. Seems kinda snobby to me.


Keep telling yourself that

----------


## OKCretro

Not to get off topic, but people still vape?

----------


## Roger S

> Not to get off topic, but people still vape?


Considering you can't throw a rock in Oklahoma City without hitting a vape shop..... I would say yes... yes they do

----------


## bradh

> Considering you can't throw a rock in Oklahoma City without hitting a vape shop..... I would say yes... yes they do


talking to a banking friend, he said it was insane how many loan applications he gets from people wanting to open vape shops.  apparently the profit margin is insane, not surprisingly considering it's highly unregulated stuff being imported, no telling what the hell is in that stuff.  but hey, it's just flavored water right?

----------


## AP

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/27/bu...homa.html?_r=0

I'd say Oklahoma is the Mecca for vaping.




> Around the country, there are an estimated 5,000 vape shops. But Oklahoma, with 6 percent of those shops and a little more than 1 percent of the United States population, has a disproportionate share.

----------


## JRod1980

> Out of curiosity, why would people ban vape smoking? It's just flavored vapor. Seems kinda snobby to me.


We made the decision to be smoke free regardless of the product and we are sticking with it. 

I personally don't enjoy walking into a cloud of vapor when I'm out and about in OKC, because I don't want to be breathing whatever is in the flavored water.

We are also extending the no smoking to our patio once it opens and to the front outdoor entrance area.

Snobby or not, it's how we have chosen to operate our establishment and we believe more patrons will appreciate it.

----------


## Bullbear

> We made the decision to be smoke free regardless of the product and we are sticking with it. 
> 
> I personally don't enjoy walking into a cloud of vapor when I'm out and about in OKC, because I don't want to be breathing whatever is in the flavored water.
> 
> We are also extending the no smoking to our patio once it opens and to the front outdoor entrance area.
> 
> Snobby or not, it's how we have chosen to operate our establishment and we believe more patrons will appreciate it.


This patron appreciates it!  and there is nothing tackier than a bunch of people standing outside your business smoking in my opinion.

----------


## OKCretro

> We made the decision to be smoke free regardless of the product and we are sticking with it. 
> 
> I personally don't enjoy walking into a cloud of vapor when I'm out and about in OKC, because I don't want to be breathing whatever is in the flavored water.
> 
> We are also extending the no smoking to our patio once it opens and to the front outdoor entrance area.
> 
> Snobby or not, it's how we have chosen to operate our establishment and we believe more patrons will appreciate it.


I completely support your decision.

Just hoping if you don't already have it, you will get a USA vs USSR bubble hockey console.

----------


## GoldFire

> We made the decision to be smoke free regardless of the product and we are sticking with it. 
> 
> I personally don't enjoy walking into a cloud of vapor when I'm out and about in OKC, because I don't want to be breathing whatever is in the flavored water.
> 
> We are also extending the no smoking to our patio once it opens and to the front outdoor entrance area.
> 
> Snobby or not, it's how we have chosen to operate our establishment and we believe more patrons will appreciate it.


Glad to hear that, I wish more places would take up that policy.

----------


## bradh

> We made the decision to be smoke free regardless of the product and we are sticking with it. 
> 
> I personally don't enjoy walking into a cloud of vapor when I'm out and about in OKC, because I don't want to be breathing whatever is in the flavored water.
> 
> We are also extending the no smoking to our patio once it opens and to the front outdoor entrance area.
> 
> Snobby or not, it's how we have chosen to operate our establishment and we believe more patrons will appreciate it.


thank you!

----------


## Roger S

Your policy will definitely entice me to stop in and drop a few quarters after work.

----------


## whatitis

> We will be a non-smoking facility and that includes vape smoking. We are getting closer, all the games are now moved in and the rest of the furniture will be moved in this weekend. 
> 
> whatitis, you're tv isn't working, so if there is a magic touch we need to have let me know. I was hoping to get a couple of nintendo games in this weekend in between moving furniture.


nooooooooo. I will ask my parents(who we got it from) if there was any trick to it. Is it turning on and not showing a picture.  What specifically is it doing. I want to help if I can.

----------


## JRod1980

> nooooooooo. I will ask my parents(who we got it from) if there was any trick to it. Is it turning on and not showing a picture.  What specifically is it doing. I want to help if I can.


It turns on, but the full image does not come through on the projector. The lights/colors are not combining to create a clear picture. We tried connecting a VCR to it and a nintendo, but we couldn't get the picture to show up.

----------


## loveOKC

> It turns on, but the full image does not come through on the projector. The lights/colors are not combining to create a clear picture. We tried connecting a VCR to it and a nintendo, but we couldn't get the picture to show up.


Remember its a 80's TV, you have to slap the side to get it to work properly.   :Smile:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## JRod1980

> Remember its a 80's TV, you have to slap the side to get it to work properly.


Already tried it, didn't work  :Mad:

----------


## John Knight

> We made the decision to be smoke free regardless of the product and we are sticking with it. 
> 
> I personally don't enjoy walking into a cloud of vapor when I'm out and about in OKC, because I don't want to be breathing whatever is in the flavored water.
> 
> We are also extending the no smoking to our patio once it opens and to the front outdoor entrance area.
> 
> Snobby or not, it's how we have chosen to operate our establishment and we believe more patrons will appreciate it.


I also support your decision JRod. Can't wait for you to open!

----------


## whatitis

> It turns on, but the full image does not come through on the projector. The lights/colors are not combining to create a clear picture. We tried connecting a VCR to it and a nintendo, but we couldn't get the picture to show up.


ok. I remember as a kid that would happen and there were buttons on the tv that you push to get the colors to align properly.  I want to say(can't remember without seeing it as I hadn't used it in years) but there's a little number pad on the TV just under the wood panel that folds out. That number pad I think all the numbers wore off but the bottom left and right were up and down arrows. I believe that is what we would push to get it to align. If you want I can come look at it. but I understand if not.

also can I get the model number. I'll look it up and see if I can figure it out even more.

----------


## dankrutka

Hooray for no smoking at all!

----------


## JRod1980

> ok. I remember as a kid that would happen and there were buttons on the tv that you push to get the colors to align properly.  I want to say(can't remember without seeing it as I hadn't used it in years) but there's a little number pad on the TV just under the wood panel that folds out. That number pad I think all the numbers wore off but the bottom left and right were up and down arrows. I believe that is what we would push to get it to align. If you want I can come look at it. but I understand if not.
> 
> also can I get the model number. I'll look it up and see if I can figure it out even more.


You have my contact info, I'll be there most of the day on Saturday. If you are available, let me know and you can stop by. Thanks for the help.

----------


## JRod1980

Half the excitement of owning equipment from the 80's is getting it to work properly.  :Smiley127:

----------


## Pete

Sneak peek:

----------


## Martin

love it.

----------


## kevinpate

quartergasms fer grownups

----------


## Jake

Very, very cool!

----------


## Canoe

Looking forward to that NBA Jam.

----------


## Roger S

Yeah.... I see Track & Field... I know where my quarters will be going. ;+)

----------


## bradh

Jrod...no small tables between games for food/drinks on purpose to reduce accidental spillage?  That's the only thing I wondered about when looking at the picture.

----------


## jccouger

First off, I'm a non smoker. No smoking inside is a good call. I can't agree with the no smoking outside. 

I know it isn't your intention but rules like that will come off as you enforcing your will just because you can. It will turn a lot of people off (mostly smokers). Also, its a concept bar of the past ,where you know, EVERYBODY smoked inside & outside haha. Its your place though, so more power to you & you've got a concept that I think will be successful no matter what. 

You planning on putting any neon or any other decorations on the walls?

----------


## Pete

Tons of places ban smoking on their patios.

Banning it inside only just means smokers pollute any outdoor space and make it undesirable for many who hate being around smoke.

----------


## JRod1980

> Jrod...no small tables between games for food/drinks on purpose to reduce accidental spillage?  That's the only thing I wondered about when looking at the picture.


We will be adding shelves between every two (2) games, we've also installed cup holders on a majority of the games. There's still a lot of little touches left to do, the picture you see was just a sneak peek on the progress as a whole. It's look mostly complete because all the larger equipment has been moved in, but it's the small details that take a while to complete.

----------


## JRod1980

We still have projectors we have to install, the High Score Board, Beer Menu board… and eventually we will be adding more 80's inspired murals on the walls.

----------


## jccouger

> We still have projectors we have to install, the High Score Board, Beer Menu board… and eventually we will be adding more 80's inspired murals on the walls.


High score board? Wow thats awesome. I'm assuming electronic? That will for sure keep people coming back trying to keep their name at the top.

----------


## bchris02

Any word on an opening date yet?

----------


## Pete

Should be soon.

Just waiting on their final inspections.

----------


## shawnw

JRod, if you have a take on this, you should try to get in this documentary...

Want to be in a documentary about '90s gaming? Here's your chance

----------


## bradh

opening date announced?

----------


## Pete

They are still waiting on inspections.

Donkey Kong wall!

----------


## bradh

Still waiting on inspections or are they making corrections found?

----------


## JRod1980

Still waiting on inspections, we are working with the city to figure out who needs to do what, because everyone is saying that the other person has to do an inspection first. I simply attribute it to "job security".

----------


## John Knight

There was a short film shot at Flashback yesterday.

----------


## kevinpate

Now why didya go and make them nice people all green

----------


## Canoe

> There was a short film shot at Flashback yesterday.


Do you know the name of the film?

----------


## OkiePoke

Any news on grand opening?

----------


## BillyOcean

which opens first?  

sandridge parkside building or flashback?

----------


## Pete

FlashBack is still waiting on some final permits but otherwise is ready to go.

----------


## IanMcDermid

And don't forget. An entity can't finalize their liquor license without the certificate of compliance from the city. Which is essentially a $1,500 single sheet of paper that simply says you've passed all inspections, closed out your building permit, and are in good standing with 420 w. Main. Then it's trips back to the OTC and 420 for permits that supplement the ABLE license you needed certs from the OTC and 420 from in the first place to qualify. Then the wholesalers can verify your permits. THEN you can buy booze. And that's if no one is in line ahead of you.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^^
Unless they've done it, people have NO idea how onerous that process is. Even renewals are a PITA.

----------


## BigD Misey

Dropped by today (Friday) at 2 pm. Still not open.

----------


## Pete

They tweeted today they would have a big announcement next week.

----------


## Roger S

> They tweeted today they would have a big announcement next week.


Sure hope it's that they are going to open up at lunch just for me!  :Wink:

----------


## shawnw

Sooooooo, it's next week...


(and shouldn't OKCTalk get dibs on the first announcement?)

----------


## JRod1980

Grand Opening October 2nd!!! Check Out our Facebook Page to see the video announcement.

https://www.facebook.com/FlashBackRetroPub

----------


## Pete

**commence hording of quarters**


Awesome!!!  Can't wait.

----------


## bradh

I hate to bring this up again, especially since I like the new location as well, but I feel like JRod you might have been open by now if you had stayed on 23rd?  I know there were deeper issues as well.  Looking forward to October!

----------


## JRod1980

> I hate to bring this up again, especially since I like the new location as well, but I feel like JRod you might have been open by now if you had stayed on 23rd?  I know there were deeper issues as well.  Looking forward to October!


I respect your opinion, but we did what was best for our business. If I have a choice between being open already or being in the location we are in right now, I would choose this location a million times over. The fact that our space is twice as big as what we had on 23rd street alone is enough reason to pick this location. The rest of the issues with 23rd St, don't matter anymore so no need to revisit. We're excited to get the show on the road and add some night life to Film Row.

----------


## Dr Beard Face

I'm so ready for this!  I wish I lived in Film Row just so I could be there every night.

----------


## ultimatesooner

I may have missed it earlier in the thread but will you have TVs for Thunder games and such?

----------


## BillyOcean

October 2?  WTF is the holdup?

----------


## Pete

> October 2?  WTF is the holdup?


Permits.

----------


## dankrutka

Seems cool: https://twitter.com/flashbackrtropb/...95967521902592

----------


## John Knight

I really appreciate JRod1980 letting me help out with his business. Looking forward to Flashback opening!

----------


## Pete

Very cool!

I want one.

----------


## John Knight

Opening this Friday!

----------


## John Knight

A few pictures from last night's soft opening:

----------


## OKCretro

Is it open for lunch?

----------


## Anonymous.

Planning to check this out tonight. Looks a little cramped, but arcade games are hard to beat.

----------


## Pete

Doors Open at 7:00pm tonight, close at 2am

Regular hours:
Mon-Fri  5pm-2am
Sat 2pm - 2am
Sun 2pm - 12am

----------


## shawnw

Surprising not open at lunch

----------


## Ginkasa

> Surprising not open at lunch


Its a bar, not a restaurant.

----------


## OkiePoke

> Its a bar, not a restaurant.


Do you not want to drink and play video games at noon?

----------


## bchris02

This place will be awesome.  I may have to check it out tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## shawnw

> Do you not want to drink and play video games at noon?


^^^ what I was getting at... like when I was a kid... do I eat lunch today or do I sacrifice my lunch money and play games at the arcade on the way home...

----------


## Roger S

> Surprising not open at lunch


Yeah.... I was hoping they would be open at lunch too... Especially when I had heard they would have food trucks parking out front.

I'll probably make it over there once or twice a month after work but I would have been there several times a week if I could go at lunch since it's walking distance for me.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Do you not want to drink and play video games at noon?


You got me.

----------


## ljbab728

Good publicity from KFOR.

Blast from the past: New Oklahoma City bar opens with 80s music, arcade games | KFOR.com

----------


## Dr Beard Face

I'm here now and it's pretty awesome!   I do think that it's pretty hot, but besides that and them running out of tokens it seems to be going smoothly.   Multiple bartenders checked to see if we had been helped yet while we waited for drinks.  The staff seems personable and happy.  I am pleased with how it turned out.

----------


## JRod1980

I'm taking all feedback, good and bad. It's only our second night and we have several wrinkles to iron out, but we will get there. Obviously the main thing is the tokens, we ordered several thousand tokens and they basically disappeared between last night and tonight. So we are ordering more tokens than we are going to know what to do with, but until we get more tokens in we will be switching the games over to free play. Our bartenders are still getting used to the signature drinks and educating our clients on a lot of our local and regional brew selection. Lastly, we are looking to start the process of getting a sign for the front, but we had to wait until after opening in order to close all permits and open up in time. Thank you ahead of time for taking the time to give us your feedback.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Let me tell you about the time I got drunk at the max and walked back to my hotel with $50 worth of their tokens. The abridged version is jgermeister and ski ball.

----------


## Urbanized

I never thought about token attrition. How much are the tokens per copy from the manufacturer? It could either be an unexpected windfall or a bank-breaker.

----------


## JRod1980

It's not cheap, that's for sure. We ordered 3500 tokens and paid several hundred dollars. Last count today, we had less than 200. So 3300 tokens walked out the door in 2 nights, kinda hurts. But we are ordering several thousand more tokens and will get it figured out.

----------


## OKCretro

Just counted the tokens from me and the wife and it's over 50. Sorry do u want me to stop by and redeem them? 

Would love a USA vs Russia bubble hockey machine. 

Went Friday night and had a blast. 

I think I have some Nintendo games in the garage, not sure if they work would u want donations for the Nintendo ?

----------


## JRod1980

> Just counted the tokens from me and the wife and it's over 50. Sorry do u want me to stop by and redeem them? 
> 
> Would love a USA vs Russia bubble hockey machine. 
> 
> Went Friday night and had a blast. 
> 
> I think I have some Nintendo games in the garage, not sure if they work would u want donations for the Nintendo ?



Well we would love for you to come back and use the tokens on your next visit. I just wanted to clarify why we ran out, we were getting some bad feedback because of the token situation. As for the Nintendo games, we would gladly accept a donation of the games to add to the collection. We hope to have our 80's living room complete by next weekend, so please can start reserving it ahead of time.

----------


## onthestrip

Why not just use quarters?

----------


## Urbanized

Probably a cash handling concern. Quarters are heavy, dirty, cumbersome in large quantities. You do NOT want to have to lug them to and from the bank daily. Also, if the cash transaction happens only at the token machine, the company's theft exposure is greatly reduced. Pretty much any employee can be trusted to empty a full bin of game tokens, but if it were quarters instead of tokens your list of trusted employees shrinks quickly. Or should, anyway.

----------


## Pete

Also, you can easily change the price of all the games by merely making a change to the cost of tokens in one place.

Or, give them out as complimentary and knowing they can only be used for the games, rather than just pocketed as cash.

----------


## Urbanized

You also capture all revenue when someone changes a bill. If it were quarters, someone could change a five or ten dollar bill, play one or two games and go home with the quarters. With tokens, the customer is incentivized to play it all or to return. As long as the tokens cost the establishment less than a quarter each (or whatever denomination is being sold), it's a better deal for the operator.

----------


## onthestrip

> You also capture all revenue when someone changes a bill. If it were quarters, someone could change a five or ten dollar bill, play one or two games and go home with the quarters. With tokens, the customer is incentivized to play it all or to return. As long as the tokens cost the establishment less than a quarter each (or whatever denomination is being sold), it's a better deal for the operator.


Ya I had figured that but with the trouble of people taking all your tokens, I figure it might be easier to go with quarters. But if tokens are a bit cheaper than a quarter, I guess you can make a few cents for each one that gets taken home and never used.

I guess what I should be asking at this time, is free game play still going on?  :Wink:

----------


## Bullbear

> Ya I had figured that but with the trouble of people taking all your tokens, I figure it might be easier to go with quarters. But if tokens are a bit cheaper than a quarter, I guess you can make a few cents for each one that gets taken home and never used.
> 
> I guess what I should be asking at this time, is free game play still going on?


Exactly!.. Free game play!>. bonus!!..more drinks !

----------


## Uptowner

I went yesterday for a few beers and noticed about half the games I played had issues. I realize some of these games are older than I am but it would be frustrating if I was dropping quarter/tokens just to find out which ones have dead buttons, 8 direction joysticks that only register 5 directions, or fried screens.

----------


## Urbanized

> Ya I had figured that but with the trouble of people taking all your tokens, I figure it might be easier to go with quarters. But if tokens are a bit cheaper than a quarter, I guess you can make a few cents for each one that gets taken home and never used..


I did a cursory Google search earlier, and at the first and only place I landed on (non-custom) tokens ranged in price from around 8 cents to 11 cents each. If a dollar buys five tokens, Flashback's owners could only HOPE to have to buy a few thousand new tokens every week. That would be a great problem to have.

----------


## jerrywall

> Let me tell you about the time I got drunk at the max and walked back to my hotel with $50 worth of their tokens. The abridged version is jgermeister and ski ball.


Happy birthday BTW!

----------


## John Knight

> I'm taking all feedback, good and bad. It's only our second night and we have several wrinkles to iron out, but we will get there. Obviously the main thing is the tokens, we ordered several thousand tokens and they basically disappeared between last night and tonight. So we are ordering more tokens than we are going to know what to do with, but until we get more tokens in we will be switching the games over to free play. Our bartenders are still getting used to the signature drinks and educating our clients on a lot of our local and regional brew selection. Lastly, we are looking to start the process of getting a sign for the front, but we had to wait until after opening in order to close all permits and open up in time. Thank you ahead of time for taking the time to give us your feedback.


It was great to meet you Jose!

I think you all should get koozies made and sell them at the bar. With all the canned offerings you have, people would buy them left and right.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Really enjoyed Flashback last weekend. It looked like everything was running pretty smoothly on Saturday, especially considering they just opened. I will definitely go back. 

My only suggestion...add Skee Ball!!!!!!!

----------


## JRod1980

> Really enjoyed Flashback last weekend. It looked like everything was running pretty smoothly on Saturday, especially considering they just opened. I will definitely go back. 
> 
> My only suggestion...add Skee Ball!!!!!!!


Thanks for stopping by, I will be honest in the fact that not all ran smoothly as we ran out of tokens because we had 3300 of them walk out the door. But we are switching it up for this weekend and doing a $5 cover starting at 8pm with free game play the rest of the night. Every customer we've spoken with this week has said they would gladly pay $5 for free play on a Friday/Saturday night. This saves us the hassle of dealing with tokens and the bartenders can solely focus on making drinks. We will also have a DJ on both Friday and Saturday nights, our Saturday night DJ will be the same one as he's our house DJ, but we might switch the Friday one in and out to get different takes on 80's music.

We will also continue adding games as well as get the 4 not working up and running quickly. We are already adding a new game to our collection next week and I've already started designing the back space into the USER VIP Room that will house our premium collection of games such as Tron, SpyHunter, Paperboy once we find those.

----------


## whatitis

> Thanks for stopping by, I will be honest in the fact that not all ran smoothly as we ran out of tokens because we had 3300 of them walk out the door. But we are switching it up for this weekend and doing a $5 cover starting at 8pm with free game play the rest of the night. Every customer we've spoken with this week has said they would gladly pay $5 for free play on a Friday/Saturday night. This saves us the hassle of dealing with tokens and the bartenders can solely focus on making drinks. We will also have a DJ on both Friday and Saturday nights, our Saturday night DJ will be the same one as he's our house DJ, but we might switch the Friday one in and out to get different takes on 80's music.
> 
> We will also continue adding games as well as get the 4 not working up and running quickly. We are already adding a new game to our collection next week and I've already started designing the back space into the USER VIP Room that will house our premium collection of games such as Tron, SpyHunter, Paperboy… once we find those.


My older brother loves SpyHunter. I on the other hand loved playing paperboy. it's a game that can't really be replicated on a console. I'll look forward to that. I haven't had a chance to make it out yet, but I will. gotta find a babysitter first and figure out when. 

One thing I thought would be cool that you might be able to do is have 80's candy,which I know can be found online and sell it from a vending machine maybe? idk just a thought.  (like candy cigarettes, atomic fireballs, blow pops, candy necklace, big league chew, fun dip, pixy stix, pop rocks, bottlecaps, nerds, ring pops, runts, jolly ranchers just to name a few that I remember as a kid)

----------


## shawnw

Seems like there's money to be made building 80s style arcade cabinets with an LCD screen and a Raspberry Pi under the hood running an emulator with a game or three or four on it...

----------


## AP

> Seems like there's money to be made building 80s style arcade cabinets with an LCD screen and a Raspberry Pi under the hood running an emulator with a game or three or four on it...


Some coworkers at my old company did this exact thing and had it setup in the development building. It was pretty cool.

----------


## shawnw

And they haven't started a company yet to sell their wares?  Get on them!

----------


## OkiePoke

Are you still doing the cover for free play tonight? What time does that start?

----------


## Bullbear

We went last Friday night.. a group of 6 of us. I really like the space. 
we left the plaza and decided to come check this place out so we ubered over.  The cover charge was a bit hectic and I am sure that had to do with this being a work around. I was expecting to pay the cover charge but when we walked in nobody was at the door and the place was pretty busy. so we just walked in. SOme of our party was already there so two went to meet them towards the back and me and a friend were headed to the bar. half way to the bar a man shined a flashlight on us and yelled to us about a cover charge and to come back to the door.  He had been somewhere else in the building I guess. So he rounded us up and 3 other people and told us there is a cover charge. Me and my friend told him we don't have any cash can we put it on our bar tab. he seemed confused and said yah lets go over here. we walked with him towards the bar he snagged a busy bartended who was on a different mission and tried to explain to him what we were doing.. he said yah yah sure and went on his way. by this time others had walked in and the door guy had to try to round them up.  When we finally got to the bar we had them add all of our cover charges but bartender didn't really understand what we were saying. It wasn't my tab so not sure if they ended up on the bill or not.   
we had one cocktail and played some games. Most of the top names were really busy but we got to play enough to make us happy.  Loved the music but then a DJ started trying to sort of scratch all over it and made it a bit annoying but no biggie.  We tried to get another cocktail and  it was impossible. The lines were long and service was slow they definitely needed another bartender or two.  We opted to go after that and get a drink at another bar and chill a bit before heading home.

All in all we had fun it was just busy and still early in the concept to get the machine well oiled but we will be back.

PS I actually like the covercharge idea for weekend evenings and free play.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Seems like there's money to be made building 80s style arcade cabinets with an LCD screen and a Raspberry Pi under the hood running an emulator with a game or three or four on it...


I know this is an old post but these are really fun to build. I am working on my second one. It will be table top with 2 player controls. You can either cut the wood yourself or order a precut one on Ebay. Really fun winter project when I'm inside all day.

----------


## shawnw

Very nice!

----------


## Pete

Went by tonight for the first time and was really impressed.

Good crowd and the games were all set to free play!

----------


## bchris02

Just want to say I spent a good deal of Sunday afternoon here and really enjoyed it.  The bartender was very friendly and it was awesome playing games I remember from my childhood that I haven't seen in ages.  I think this is one of my new favorite bars in OKC and I will definitely be a regular.

----------


## Easy180

Went last night and our crew enjoyed it. Large selection of craft beers in cans. The ladies danced most of the time while the guys played games. Pretty cool and unique place.

----------


## Pete

Cool new sign on the way:

----------


## Martin

it's a great sign and a great logo... but with companies being super protective of their ip, i have to wonder if somebody is going to eventually take issue with the use of pacman in the logo. -M

----------


## Thomas Vu

I'd suggest they're too small to be noticed, like Batman auto in Tulsa.

----------


## Pete

Went to their 80's trivia night last night and had a great time.

Was just my buddy and me and we let through the first 3 rounds but then ended up slightly behind a couple of 6-person teams.

Good crowd for a Thursday and they are still killing it on Friday and Saturday nights when a DJ spins.

----------


## Martin

> I'd suggest they're too small to be noticed, like Batman auto in Tulsa.


well... for whatever reason it seems that "batman's auto sales" in tulsa is now called "las americas auto sales."  i know of an italian restaurant in south okc that opened under the name of "spago" and within a year of opening had to change their name to "spazio."  maybe flashback will slip by (and i hope it does) but it wouldn't surprise me if the pacman element had to be removed at some point in the future. -M

----------


## king183

> Went to their 80's trivia night last night and had a great time.
> 
> Was just my buddy and me and we let through the first 3 rounds but then ended up slightly behind a couple of 6-person teams.
> 
> Good crowd for a Thursday and they are still killing it on Friday and Saturday nights when a DJ spins.


I was there with my brother and his friend. We came in second. That six person team came from behind and cleaned up. Wish I had recognized you and I would have said hello.

Their trivia night just got started (last night's was their second week of it) and it's really fun if you know your 80's stuff.  Good atmosphere too.

----------


## Pete

^

I'll be there next Thursday and will be sure to introduce myself if you are there as well.

This time, we are bringing more people for our team!

----------


## Pete

We added two people to our team and completely dominated trivia last night, winning by 12 clear points.

Crowd was bigger this time with 8 teams; pretty lively for a Thursday night.

I know they pack them in on Friday and Saturday but their business has been pretty solid for weekdays as well.  Looks like the move to Film Row turned out to be a good one and of course is gong to be a lot better in the very near future.

----------


## Jeepnokc

What time do they open?  Was thinking about heading over this afternoon for a beer.

----------


## Pete

They open at 5 today.

----------


## Pryor Tiger

Our group of friends lives in Moore/Norman and they are all very excited about going to FlashBack soon!

 Last time I was there, the beer selection really stood out, and the games were a lot of fun. Maybe the highlight for me was playing some 007 on the big couches where they have N64's set up. That was the game I played growing up in good ole Pryor, Oklahoma! 

Only thing I would say is that maintenance will be key here. A few of the controllers were jammed up which made it hard to play and I could see the arcade games needing some frequent touch ups. Also enjoyed the cup holders they have for each game!

----------


## Pete

They seem to have found their following.

Lots of young women on Friday and Saturday nights and the dance floor is usually packed.

----------


## TheTravellers

> They seem to have found their following.
> 
> Lots of young women on Friday and Saturday nights and the dance floor is usually packed.


Is the music poppy/kitschy 80s stuff or do they do anything harder (industrial, techno-ish, EDM, IDM, ...)?

----------


## Pete

> Is the music poppy/kitschy 80s stuff or do they do anything harder (industrial, techno-ish, EDM, IDM, ...)?


It's pretty much video-driven 80's dance pop.

But, I know they have some other things planned, such as getting into the 90's.

Jose (owner) reads and posts here and I saw him last night, so I will continue to offer my DJ services as I'd like to go at least a level deeper in the 80's (and ultimately the 90's) catalog and play things that are great and relatively well known, but beyond common 80's offerings.  (Nothing wrong with the more common stuff, just that there is a lot of great music from that decade.)

----------


## bchris02

I like Flashback and have no complaints about the music.  It's a nice break from the terrible (and excessively loud) rap/top 40 they play at many OKC bars.

----------


## sooner88

> I like Flashback and have no complaints about the music.  It's a nice break from the terrible (and excessively loud) rap/top 40 they play at most OKC bars.


Which bars are those?

----------


## bchris02

> Which bars are those?


Pretty much any Bricktown bar other than Skinny Slims.  Shouldn't have said "most" OKC bars, but a lot of them.

----------


## Pete

That's somewhat fair.

I have an increased sensitivity towards negativity because now that I live here, people I meet bring it up constantly and it's embarrassing to me, the site and even OKC.

Changes are coming.  We are going to start clamping down.

----------


## Anonymous.

I may be here tonight. Excited to check it out when it is open!

----------


## TheTravellers

> It's pretty much video-driven 80's dance pop.
> ...


Ugh, thanks for the info, might have to just set up my own dancefloor at home since I don't think anybody in OKC plays what I like to dance to (but somebody *please* correct me if I'm wrong  :Smile:  )...

----------


## Pete

^

It's probably not what you are looking for but Powerhouse does a pretty legit motown dance party on Saturdays.

It's at least interesting and dynamic.

----------


## tfvc.org

> Is the music poppy/kitschy 80s stuff or do they do anything harder (industrial, techno-ish, EDM, IDM, ...)?


If they were to have an Industrial / EDM night say on a Tue or Wed night once a month I would drive all the way from Lex and be there every month.

----------


## kswright29

My vote would be for an occasional '80's metal night \''/   \''/

----------


## TheTravellers

Talked to a guy at the David J show at the Performance Lab Friday wearing a Skinny Puppy t-shirt, so I asked him if he knew any place that did that kind of music, and wow, jackpot.  Said he used to run a monthly night called Assimilation (a "monthly dark dance", said he did WaxTrax, Skinny Puppy, their ilk, used to hang around the old church on Classen, so it's that kind of stuff) here and in Tulsa, been inactive for a while, but he's thinking about starting it up again, so I need to get in touch with him (the Facebook pages are down, so I'll have to poke around to find him).  It was his first time at the Perf. Lab, he thought it would be great for some of the bands he's been bringing here (TKK, Lords of Acid, etc.), so I introduced him to Scott, who happened to be at that show, so maybe he'll get things started back up in OKC soon!

----------


## tfvc.org

> Talked to a guy at the David J show at the Performance Lab Friday wearing a Skinny Puppy t-shirt, so I asked him if he knew any place that did that kind of music, and wow, jackpot.  Said he used to run a monthly night called Assimilation (a "monthly dark dance", said he did WaxTrax, Skinny Puppy, their ilk, used to hang around the old church on Classen, so it's that kind of stuff) here and in Tulsa, been inactive for a while, but he's thinking about starting it up again, so I need to get in touch with him (the Facebook pages are down, so I'll have to poke around to find him).  It was his first time at the Perf. Lab, he thought it would be great for some of the bands he's been bringing here (TKK, Lords of Acid, etc.), so I introduced him to Scott, who happened to be at that show, so maybe he'll get things started back up in OKC soon!


That would be so awesome!  If you hear more, update please.

----------


## Pete

My team, We Lived This Sh!t, dominated in the 80's Trivia Tournament of Champions last night taking home the grand prize.

Looking forward to my VIP tour of Coop Ale Works!

Next up:  90's trivia.


In other news, they final should be getting their permanent sign in about 2 weeks.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This place is taking a little heat on Facebook about the machines not working properly. They seemed to work fine when was there, but that was back in December.

----------


## jerrywall

I noticed several of the machines with mechanical problems last time I was there... but what deuche bag is gonna complain... they're free to play! Shrug and move on to another machine. Older arcade equipment will have problems. There are plenty of machines to choose from and the service has always been great when I've been there.

----------


## bchris02

> I noticed several of the machines with mechanical problems last time I was there... but what deuche bag is gonna complain... they're free to play! Shrug and move on to another machine. Older arcade equipment will have problems. There are plenty of machines to choose from and the service has always been great when I've been there.


That is a problem with these types of venues.  I have never been to the Max in Tulsa but I've heard they have the same issues.  These machines in these retro-arcades take a beating.

I do take issue with the snarky Facebook comments by Flashback RetroPub every time anybody posts a negative review.  Some of them are way over the line.  Surprising given how friendly the staff is every time I've been.

Regardless, they are unique in OKC and despite the issues they still may be working out, I am glad they are here.  I haven't been there in a couple of months so its probably about time for me to pay them another visit.

----------


## Uptowner

It read more like a community reaction to the owner writing some very facetious responses to Facebook reviews with negative feedback. It all got out of hand. I can sympathize with both parties. I myself stopped goin because the games I came to play, and would happily pump quarters into, haven't worked properly from the start. The burnt pink screen street fighter cabinet nearly came part when I got into Ryu's special moves. And I guess it shouldn't bother me because it's free to play, yet unplayable. A catch 22 from the start. And the boulevard ale I'm drinking that costs $4 in any other abc-3 bar sells for $7. And I guess you have have to charge more for alcohol to afford the maintenance of the equipment, but if the machines worked customers would pump quarters then the games would be a profit center and the drinks could be competitively priced. Another catch 22. 

If cactus jacks has something like 100 pinball machines, a handful of 60's 70's and 80's pinball machines. And they all work. surely there's someone around town that can fix them.

I'm not saying one place is better than the other or criticizing any of flashbacks business practices. I'm just saying they're fixable. I have a ms. Pacman/ galaga standup that I came free if I could haul it out of this lady's basement. New CRT, buttons, a new speaker, a 4 way and the kit to fit new wires to the jumpers on the board cost me about $200 in parts.

----------


## JRod1980

So there's no rumors or speculations as to what happened, I'll own up to the event because I'm not trying to hide anything... We had a review posted saying that none of our games worked and that this specific person though we were overpriced because our beers were $8. I typically don't respond to review made public because there no winning with someone that wanted to give you a negative review for something a majority of the time. But I took exception to the fact that they stated that none of our games worked and I stated as much in my response. Of course the minute that any owner doesn't see eye to eye with a client it's always "Bad Customer Service" on the business part, which I find a joke not and I'm not saying that just because I'm an owner. I've busted my ass my entire life to get to where I am and I sure as heck didn't have anyone drop a pill of money on my lap and say hey, go open up a business and make it your playground. 

My entire staff can attest to the fact that we run a responsible and honest operation at FlashBack. If we have issues we address them and try to constantly improve on what we have and what we are doing right. When it comes to the games, I've come to the realization that we are never going to make everyone happy. A majority of these games are 30(+) years old and have issues on a week to week basis, but at the same time they are FREE to play. I can understand if you are having to pay to play the games and they mess up, but when they are FREE every single night of the week, does that truly give you a reason to bash us or give us a negative review? I've visited about ten different arcade bars across the country as I worked to get this place opened up and not one of them ever offered FREE game play (nor did all of their games work 100%), some of the places charged up to $1 for one single game. So again, we try to keep every single game in good working condition, are they all 100% perfect? No and they are never going to be. Between drinks constantly getting spilled on the controls and their age there will likely always be something to fix.

As for our craft beers, they are priced anywhere from $4 to $9, in accordance with alcohol volume of the specific beer. We constantly get burned on the fact that we don't carry bud light or any other domestic and I'm fine with that, it was never my intention to open a bar where every single person is there to get wasted on cheap beer. We wanted to offer a great selection of local and regional brews that would allow craft beer fans to expand their horizons per say, while offering a unique experience and it's greatly appreciated by the majority of the clients that are frequently visitors. There are plenty of bars in town where you can go get drunk pretty cheap, and that was never what FlashBack was intended to be. In the 6 months that we've been open we have yet to have one single incident because of a patron getting too wasted and causing problems. Our staff is trained to be attentive and use their best judgement to serve responsibly. 

In hindsight, I should have just looked at the review and went about my day, but that's not what happened and I'm not trying to make excuses for it. It is frustrating as an owner to read false statements, or constantly get criticized for one thing or another that is not to someone's specific liking. But hey it's the service industry and I knew exactly what I was singing myself up for. I'm not new to this industry, I've been a part of it for almost 20 years now. We will continue going forward and trying to improve what we have established to this point and if we do our best to put forth the best product we can and someone still wants to criticize us for it then so be it.

----------


## JRod1980

The guy that fixes the games at Cactus Jacks, is the same guy that fixes our games and he does a great good. I've referred him to several of our clients that own games and they've all had great experiences with him. So the issue is not that we don't fix our games, it's that some of them need constant repairs, especially when drinks are being spilled or people are deliberately trying to break them. And yes, people do deliberately try to break some of the games. 

We have remote controls for the Super Nintendo and Nintendo 64 that people have either ripped the cords off the controls or broken buttons off of them for whatever reason. We've also had multiple console games stolen like Mario Kart, Goldeneye, NBA Jam, games that cost $30-$40 each to replace and are not that easy to find these days. So it's a constant balance for us, of which clients only see the parts of when they are there. And again I clarify that I'm not making excuses, I'm stating the issues we constantly face so that everyone has a clear understanding of our daily challenges when it comes to providing games that work every single day.

----------


## Roger S

I've noticed some machines not working on my two visits there as well.... But like JerryWall said.... I move on to the next one.... and set a new high score!

I did have to pay a cover charge on my second visit so it wasn't exactly free play but those machines weren't all that reliable back when I played them in the 80's. I'm not going to expect them to be so now.

So if I had to make a complaint it would have to be that they don't offer Sailor Jerry rum yet.

----------


## Bullbear

some people are hard to please and some aren't happy unless they are unhappy. I dig the place and love that its free play all the time. Considering having my Birthday there this month. 
as far as people taking the games and breaking things that does suck.. I remember back in the day when you could play console games at walmart or wherever to try them out they had all the cartridges chained down which seems extreme but seems maybe its needed. 
Keep up the good work and your probably right to just move on when someone has a bad review, but I totally understand that is hard to do when people are rude or not exactly giving an accurate representation of your hard work.

----------


## JRod1980

> I've noticed some machines not working on my two visits there as well.... But like JerryWall said.... I move on to the next one.... and set a new high score!
> 
> I did have to pay a cover charge on my second visit so it wasn't exactly free play but those machines weren't all that reliable back when I played them in the 80's. I'm not going to expect them to be so now.
> 
> So if I had to make a complaint it would have to be that they don't offer Sailor Jerry rum yet.


OK BBQ, which games have you had issues with? I know currently NFL Blitz and Pole Position are not operable what so ever. We ordered new parts for NFL Blitz and couldn't be repaired and Pole Position has just been a pain to work on. I know there are a couple of games like Street Fighter and WWF that have joystick issues but we are looking to replace the games all together. The fighting games seem to take the biggest punishment since you always feel like you have to slam the joystick when playing, so they are the first to go when they get continuous play.

As for your Sailor Jerry, we can look into carrying it. We have clients that ask us from time to time for specific brands and we've carried it for them, even if its one bottle.

----------


## Pete

I go in often and was just saying to friends how good a job they do of keeping all those machines up and running.

There are dozens and most are well over 30 years old and no longer made.


I suspect most the people complaining are younger, have grown up playing Xbox, and have no concept of how old, complex and hard to maintain these machines are.

It's like complaining about vintage furniture being a bit worn or how an old house needs constant repairs.

----------


## jerrywall

^^ This.  At my comic shop, we had just a couple of old machines, and they were a nightmare to keep up and running.  We finally got rid of them because of that.

----------


## OKCretro

Every time I go I have a blast.  Been probably 7-10 times.  Notice a game or to every now and then broken but it doesn't dampen my mood. Interesting I usually gravitate to Ms. Pacman which is interesting b/c I never played it much growing up.  

I realize it might be expensive but would love to see a bubble hockey USA v Russia console.  I loved playing that at Showbiz and Crystal's.  
But keep up the great work, when I go and bring a new person, they always ask when I am going again b/c they want to go back as well.

----------


## Roger S

> OK BBQ, which games have you had issues with?


Well on my first visit it was Defender and Street Fighter but you had fixed both of those on my second visit.... But I haven't had time to make it back since I was there last after a February Thunder game..... Shame to hear about the NFL Blitz... I had a blast playing that after the Thunder game.

I wouldn't carry Sailor Jerry just for me. I'm not going to be able to make it in often enough to drink a bottle...  :Wink:  ..... It is some pretty good rum though!

----------


## JRod1980

> Every time I go I have a blast.  Been probably 7-10 times.  Notice a game or to every now and then broken but it doesn't dampen my mood. Interesting I usually gravitate to Ms. Pacman which is interesting b/c I never played it much growing up.  
> 
> I realize it might be expensive but would love to see a bubble hockey USA v Russia console.  I loved playing that at Showbiz and Crystal's.  
> But keep up the great work, when I go and bring a new person, they always ask when I am going again b/c they want to go back as well.



OKCretro, we just don't have the space for a bubble hockey game. I never played on one, but I always thought they looked cool. We are currently at 46 stand up cabinets and space is limited for the few games I have left on my wish list.

We also just placed an order for 2 custom cocktail arcade tables yesterday, so that will be fun finding the right spot for them. These are 60 in 1 tables and the first non traditional cabinets we will carry so I'm interested to see how well they play and how long they will go before needing to be serviced.

----------


## BadBear

I was there this weekend for the first time and really enjoyed it. It would've been nice if the beers on the board had prices next to them, but that would be the only thing I would change. All the games I tried worked, staff was friendly, and everyone in our group was having a great time.

----------


## JRod1980

> Well on my first visit it was Defender and Street Fighter but you had fixed both of those on my second visit.... But I haven't had time to make it back since I was there last after a February Thunder game..... Shame to hear about the NFL Blitz... I had a blast playing that after the Thunder game.
> 
> I wouldn't carry Sailor Jerry just for me. I'm not going to be able to make it in often enough to drink a bottle...  ..... It is some pretty good rum though!



We had issues with the REVERSE button on Defender and we kept messing with the button and replacing it thinking it was the springs on it, until our repair guy Mike decided to examine the board and found a couple of burned out spots that were causing the issue. So it was a board issue all along and not the button itself. But even for someone like Mike that's worked on these things for 25-30 years, its a process of elimination as to what might be wrong with a specific game. Trust me, the man earns every bit of what he charges me when he comes out (which is at least every other week). 

Street Fighter is just one of those games that we are going to completely replace with a different cabinet and again NFL Blitz should be up and running within the next week or two once the new parts come in. After that we are going to give it one more run at Pole Position and if we can't get that running properly, we might just have a bon fire with the cabinet once we open up our new patio.

----------


## JRod1980

> I was there this weekend for the first time and really enjoyed it. It would've been nice if the beers on the board had prices next to them, but that would be the only thing I would change. All the games I tried worked, staff was friendly, and everyone in our group was having a great time.



We are actually about to redo the board and menus, because we have added so many new brews to our selection and pricing on the menu is one of the things the staff brought up at our meeting last night. So we should have the board updated by this weekend and at least another week before we have new menus. We are also replacing a couple of the Signature Drinks with new ones and adding a new Signature Shot, The Exxon Valdez, which you have to drink while staring at a stuff seal doll covered in oil. oh and thank you for coming out.

----------


## Roger S

> After that we are going to give it one more run at Pole Position and if we can't get that running properly, we might just have a bon fire with the cabinet once we open up our new patio.


 :Congrats: for Pole Position. It wasn't working on either of my visits and I love racing games.

If you ever stumble across a Tag Team Wrestling or Yee-Arr Kung Fu cabinet to add to your collection.... That would be pretty darn awesome!

----------


## OKCretro

> OKCretro, we just don't have the space for a bubble hockey game. I never played on one, but I always thought they looked cool. We are currently at 46 stand up cabinets and space is limited for the few games I have left on my wish list.
> 
> We also just placed an order for 2 custom cocktail arcade tables yesterday, so that will be fun finding the right spot for them. These are 60 in 1 tables and the first non traditional cabinets we will carry so I'm interested to see how well they play and how long they will go before needing to be serviced.


Bubble hockey would take up a ton of room, so i understand for sure.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I go in often and was just saying to friends how good a job they do of keeping all those machines up and running.
> 
> There are dozens and most are well over 30 years old and no longer made.
> 
> 
> I suspect most the people complaining are younger, have grown up playing Xbox, and have no concept of how old, complex and hard to maintain these machines are.
> 
> It's like complaining about vintage furniture being a bit worn or how an old house needs constant repairs.


There is definitely something to be said for that. That the biggest issue I have with The Max in Tulsa. Its a cool bar, but every time I stop in, half of the machines are broken.

----------


## BrownTom

> My team, We Lived This Sh!t, dominated in the 80's Trivia Tournament of Champions last night taking home the grand prize.


How many teams did you compete against in the Tournament of Champions?

----------


## Pete

> How many teams did you compete against in the Tournament of Champions?


I believe there were only 5 but 6 or 7 qualified over the 8 preliminary weeks; I know my team won twice and I think we were the only ones that did.


FlashBack starts 90's trivia on April 27th.

----------


## BrownTom

> I believe there were only 5 but 6 or 7 qualified over the 8 preliminary weeks; I know my team won twice and I think we were the only ones that did.


My team won twice as well.  Out of the five times we played, we won twice and came in second three times.  We were unable to come to the last two, so I guess we missed whatever announcements were made about the championship during that time.  However, our emails were taken and we were told we would be emailed details about the championship but those emails never came.  I had been keeping an eye on the FB page for any info and there never was anything, so finally I messaged them a week ago inquiring about the championship game --- never got a response.  Now I know why.  Not the end of the world, but pretty disappointing.  I think we would've been one of the favorites.  Oh well.  Maybe they'll do another 80s Trivia series soon.

----------


## BrownTom

> My team, We Lived This Sh!t, dominated in the 80's Trivia Tournament of Champions last night taking home the grand prize.
> 
> Looking forward to my VIP tour of Coop Ale Works!



So, the Ale Works tour was the prize for winning the tournament?

----------


## Pete

> So, the Ale Works tour was the prize for winning the tournament?


Yes, and $100.

----------


## Pete

They finally got their sign up -- looks great.

On Saturday night after the Arts Festival kicked us out, a group of us walked over to FlashBack and it happened to be their 80's prom.

Lots of people were dressed up and it was a total blast.  Interestingly, I'd saw there were at least twice as many women as men.

DJ was great and we stayed until closing time.  Really, really fun and friendly crowd.

----------


## Pete

Last night, my trivia team was de-throned in the championship round of the 90's trivia contest.

We had won the 80's competition with relative ease but two teams were really, really good this time and we finished third.

They are planning to move to 00's trivia next.  They do a great job...  5 rounds (events, music, sports, movies and TV) of 15 questions, which are challenging enough that it's a good balance of right and wrong answers.  The team that won last night got 65 out of 75 questions correct, which I believe is the highest score ever.  High 50's / low 60's is usually enough to win, which also means even the best teams are missing about 20% of the questions.

----------


## king183

> Last night, my trivia team was de-throned in the championship round of the 90's trivia contest.
> 
> We had won the 80's competition with relative ease but two teams were really, really good this time and we finished third.
> 
> They are planning to move to 00's trivia next.  They do a great job...  5 rounds (events, music, sports, movies and TV) of 15 questions, which are challenging enough that it's a good balance of right and wrong answers.  The team that won last night got 65 out of 75 questions correct, which I believe is the highest score ever.  High 50's / low 60's is usually enough to win, which also means even the best teams are missing about 20% of the questions.


My team came in fourth. It was the first time I had joined my team in a while due to travel obligations, but it was a lot of fun again. I agree that they do a great job with this and they have really good prizes--much better than the other trivia events going on throughout the city.

If any other OKC Talkers are around, you should join.

----------


## Pete

^

Ironically, in qualifying we tied with the team that won it all last night.

They must have added a new player or two because they were way, way better than before.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

I was on the team that won last night. Had a great time. We played three different weeks during qualifying, and we won twice and lost in sudden-death OT the other time, so last night was not an aberration. No new players - we just played well when it counted.

----------


## Pete

> I was on the team that won last night. Had a great time. We played three different weeks during qualifying, and we won twice and lost in sudden-death OT the other time, so last night was not an aberration. No new players - we just played well when it counted.


Hats off to you guys!

Completely dominated a tough field.

Were all the same people there the night you beat us in OT?  Seemed like there were less and that's the only time we played.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

(As an aside, among the prizes were tickets to the supremely apropos "I Love the 90s" show at the Cox--we're stoked! http://www.coxconventioncenter.com/e...y-2016-tickets)

----------


## OKCinsomniac

> Hats off to you guys!
> 
> Completely dominated a tough field.
> 
> Were all the same people there the night you beat us in OT?  Seemed like there were less and that's the only time we played.


Thanks sir! I wish I had have known you were there and taken the opportunity to meet. We were somewhat surprised to do so well early in the game. Generally we've had to make up ground in the later rounds. Yes, same folks, though depending on which week that was (they're all kind of running together now, ironically) it's possible one slot might have been different, but we won with both lineups, so no shenanigans occurred.

----------


## bradh

Wait a minute, do I know you OKCinsomniac?  That team that won last night has a long trivia history, going back to the old Lost Ogle trivia days at Speakeasy.  Wife and I used to play with them pre-kid and we racked up quite a bit of prize money and threw a helluva victory party on year.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

> Wait a minute, do I know you OKCinsomniac?  That team that won last night has a long trivia history, going back to the old Lost Ogle trivia days at Speakeasy.  Wife and I used to play with them pre-kid and we racked up quite a bit of prize money and threw a helluva victory party on year.


I think you do!  :Smile:  Yeah that whole run and resulting party will always be one of my favorite memories.

----------


## Pete

BTW, the reason I was surprised by your team's performance last night OKCInsomniac is because the first time we played against you, we led by 6 points going into the final TV round, where you caught us as we had a disastrous last round (and you guys obviously did very well).

Last night, you were 12 points ahead at the same point and we had scored about the same as before.

So, you guys made up *18* points in the first four categories (60 total questions) from the previous matchup.  That is absolutely a stunning difference, no matter how you slice it.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

Yeah, like I said, we typically had done better in the later rounds for whatever reason (and consistently had done particularly well on TV). Last night we did better earlier on and had to kind of hold on at the end.

----------


## Fletch24

> My team came in fourth. It was the first time I had joined my team in a while due to travel obligations, but it was a lot of fun again. I agree that they do a great job with this and they have really good prizes--much better than the other trivia events going on throughout the city.
> 
> If any other OKC Talkers are around, you should join.


We tied your team for 4th... Our goal was to not finish last, at least we shared that honor. Getting 7/15 on sports didn't do us any favors. 

Looks like nearly every team has an okctalk tie in. 

It was a lot of fun, looking forward to 2000s next time!

----------


## Pete

Did any of you guys start playing trivia at FlashBack after reading abut it here, or is it just coincidence that virtually all the team that made the championship round have posters/readers on this site?

----------


## king183

> We tied your team for 4th... Our goal was to not finish last, at least we shared that honor. Getting 7/15 on sports didn't do us any favors. 
> 
> Looks like nearly every team has an okctalk tie in. 
> 
> It was a lot of fun, looking forward to 2000s next time!


We got back in contention with Sports after a disastrous first round and then we were pretty bad on the TV category.




> Did any of you guys start playing trivia at FlashBack after reading abut it here, or is it just coincidence that virtually all the team that made the championship round have posters/readers on this site?


I started going after my brother saw it advertised on their Facebook page, and then I saw you post about it. Pretty cool there are a bunch of OKCTalkers there!

----------


## Pete

^

Also sad none of us made that connection.

I tend to be be friendly with the other teams and got to know some of the others but I think the better teams -- frankly -- are more serious and not that interested in socializing.

During the 80's trivia the groups were much more friendly across the board and I even joined one of them on a night where the rest of my team wanted a break.

Maybe I'll ask Jose to have all the OKCTalkers to raise their hands at future contests.

----------


## sooner88

We have a group that plays pretty consistently at the Garage, I may try and switch it up for the 2000s.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

I just wanted to add: I appreciate the addition of prices on the beer boards, and the bartender I tend to deal with (Samantha, I believe) always takes good care of us and really knows her beers, giving good, solid and thoughtful recommendations. I volunteered at the craft beer fest a couple weeks ago and ended up pouring one of her recs that I really enjoyed (Elk Valley's fantastic Coffee Nemesis) the week before.

----------


## Pete

^

Agree on all those points and yes the bartender's name is Sam (Samantha).

FlashBack has really hit their stride and the owner told me since the opening of 21c their mid-week business has really picked up.

They are usually pretty packed on Fridays and Saturdays due to the DJ's and that is always fun and friendly.

I bet they really see a lot more mid-week business when the Residences at 21c starts up in a few months, as there will be hundreds of construction workers right across the street, with very few nearby drinking options.

----------


## Pete

I also want to reiterate that I think they do a great job with these trivia contests.

It's just the right mix of fun categories and the questions are challenging enough that even the best teams will routinely miss about a quarter of them, but not so hard that more casual players will be completely skunked.

To their credit, they continue to refine after starting off in the 80's with questions that were probably too easy then going perhaps a bit too far in the other direction before find the sweet spot.

----------


## Martin

all this talk has really picqued my curiosity... what is the format of these contests?  do teams buzz in like a game show or something? -M

----------


## Pete

> all this talk has really picqued my curiosity... what is the format of these contests?  do teams buzz in like a game show or something? -M


No, just sheets with fill-in-the-blank.

5 categories of 15 questions each:  events, sports, music, movies and TV.

The MC reads the questions then you have a certain amount of time before he moves on to the next.  Also have a limited time to finish you last answer and turn in your sheet (one per team up to 6 people).

He reads the correct answers after each round.  After two rounds he gives the total scores, then again after the 4th round before the final round.

----------


## Roger S

I love it! Trivia with pencil and paper... You don't get much more retro than that!  :Smiley112:

----------


## Martin

oh man... outside of sports trivia, i'd be a one-man wrecking crew at that. -M

----------


## AP

> No, just sheets with fill-in-the-blank.
> 
> 5 categories of 15 questions each:  events, sports, music, movies and TV.
> 
> The MC reads the questions then you have a certain amount of time before he moves on to the next.  Also have a limited time to finish you last answer and turn in your sheet (one per team up to 6 people).
> 
> He reads the correct answers after each round.  After two rounds he gives the total scores, then again after the 4th round before the final round.


That's pretty much the only way I've ever played. Easiest I think.

----------


## Pete

> oh man... outside of sports trivia, i'd be a one-man wrecking crew at that. -M


If you want to play, you can join our team.

There are only 3 of us and you can have up to 6.

I'll post on this thread when they setup their next round.

----------


## sooner88

> If you want to play, you can join our team.
> 
> There are only 3 of us and you can have up to 6.
> 
> I'll post on this thread when they setup their next round.


Is it not on a regular basis?

Between Challenge Entertainment and Lost Ogle there are trivia options on almost a nightly basis. They both have different styles, but both are fun. I look forward to trying FlashBack.

----------


## zefferoni

Not sure about the trivia at Flashback, but the Lost Ogle Trivia at Speakeasy hands out sheets.  Each round you fill the sheets out with your answer and turn them in to be scored.  No yelling the answers out, or you'll get dirty looks.

----------


## Pete

They do 8 week series followed by the championship round where all the previous winners compete.

Just ended the last series and will be starting a new one soon.

----------


## Pete

They are opening their back patio Wednesday.

Will be completely smoke/vape free.

----------


## JRod1980

Totally Trivia - OKC Trivia Series kicks off Wednesday, August 24th at 7:30pm. Hosted by okctalk's own Pete... This will be a 6 week series with a Tournament of Champions after Week 6. Hope to see you loyal okctalk followers there.

----------


## Bullbear

> Totally Trivia - Oklahoma History Series kicks off Wednesday, August 24th at 7:30pm. Hosted by okctalk's own Pete... This will be a 6 week series with a Tournament of Champions after Week 6. Hope to see you loyal okctalk followers there.


Im intrigued.. but wondering how well I'd do at Oklahoma Trivia..lol

----------


## dankrutka

> Im intrigued.. but wondering how well I'd do at Oklahoma Trivia..lol


Get studying!  :Wink:  As a former Oklahoma History teacher, I'm rooting for this to be a huge success.

----------


## Pete

> Im intrigued.. but wondering how well I'd do at Oklahoma Trivia..lol


Come and find out!

I'll be running this and OKCTalk is the sponsor!

It will be more OKC focused but we'll include some state-wide questions as well.  More details to follow.

Categories:

Potpourri (a bit of everything)
Geography and Geo-sciences
Sports
Entertainment
Nostalgia / History

It's also (hopefully) an opportunity to learn more about your city and state.

----------


## AP

I'll be there!

----------


## Pete

Just so you know:

5 rounds of 15 questions each
Up to 6 people per team, but 2-person teams have done quite well in previous FlashBack trivia contests, do don't worry if you don't have a full team
Hopefully, we'll be including a bunch of multi-media questions with images, video clips and sound.


The idea is to make it challenging but not *too* hard.  The goal is for every question that not every team gets it by not every team misses it either.  Jose did a great job of finding that balance in the previous FB contests.

OKCTalk readers will have an advantage simply because by your participation here, you learn a lot.

But this will be for everyone and it will be fun and laid-back.  I hope people will learn something as well.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

Awesome! Sounds fun.

----------


## Pete

Also, hoping to integrate a lot of multi-media questions with photos, video and sound.

----------


## Anonymous.

I will try and make it, although Wednesdays will be tough.

----------


## Bullbear

I am going to see if my Group can handle a Wed gig.. if so we will be there!

----------


## AP

This is tonight, correct?

----------


## Pete

Yes!

Was just about to post an update.

We start at 7:30 tonight.  Please come out even if you don't have a team.  You can either play as a team of 1 or join others.

Our categories (mostly OKC but some general OK stuff as well):

Potpurri (misc. stuff)
Geography
Sports
Entertainment
Nostalgia / History


It will be challenging but hopefully not too much so.  And hopefully you'll learn something, as I certainly did in researching a bunch of the questions.

This is all very laid back and fun and you can even come and hang at the bar and/or play video games and just listen without having to formally play.

Please come out!

----------


## bradh

I can't make it tonight but hope to make it another week

----------


## Pete

> I can't make it tonight but hope to make it another week


Booooo!

Always an excuse!   :Wink:

----------


## Pete



----------


## bradh

> Booooo!
> 
> Always an excuse!


better half has a commitment, but we are trying to make next week

----------


## Pete

Last night was a lot of fun!

We had 6 teams, which is a very good start.  Usually, the number of teams build over the weeks...

We have 5 more weeks -- every Wed at 7:30 -- and then the championship round.


In writing the questions, I really struggled to find the right level of difficulty and after the results last night, I now know the questions were just too hard.

The winning team only got 39 out of 75 questions correct and that number really should be in the 50's.

Everyone really struggled with the History/Nostalgia category in particular.  


Hope to see more of you out there in the coming weeks!

----------


## AP

Had planned on being there last night, but had to make a last minute trip to Stillwater. I have next week on the schedule!

----------


## dankrutka

If you're an expert on a topic, like Pete is on OKC, it can be really hard to write good questions. The questions you think are too obvious are not obvious at all. I often talk about this phenomenon with teacher candidates. The longer they teach, the further they are intellectually from their students. They have to be keen about students know and don't know. It's a skill...

----------


## Pete

I ran a bunch of the questions by different people to gauge the difficultly.

Every team but one from last night was brand new to this and I know there are at least 3 teams that generally play -- and usually win -- at FlashBack that have yet to make an appearance.

Playing 80's and 90's trivia the questions were *hard*.  They are supposed to be challenging...  If everyone gets the answer there is no point in asking it.  Same way with everyone missing one, which rarely happens.


Here is one the crowd whiffed on last night that really surprised me:

Where did NFL Hall of Fame receiver Steve Largent go to high school?

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^
PCO...that's a no-brainier. NOBODY go that?!

----------


## Pete

> ^^^^
> PCO...that's a no-brainier. NOBODY go that?!


Nope.


Here's another one:

The hit song "By the Time I get to Phoenix" features Oklahoma in the lyrics.  What is the Oklahoma connection to that song ? (it's a person)

----------


## Urbanized

Another no-brainer. Written by Oklahoma native and Blue Door regular Jimmy Webb. I was fortunate enough to be in a Letterman audience in 2010 and see him perform another of his Glen Campbell hits, "Wichita Lineman."

----------


## Pete

^

You need to come play, as do other OKCTalkers.

At the very least, you could join one of the existing teams and help tremendously.

----------


## Urbanized

An even more Oklahahoma/OKC-centric Jimmy Webb question could have been about the re-opening of the MAPS-funded Civic Center, when he had to - due to a power failure - perform for a sold-out audience by backup power and then flashlight with zero house sound or amplification of any type. The acoustics were so good in the new auditorium that everyone was able to hear him pretty well. He got a standing ovation at the end.

----------


## Roger S

> ^^^^
> PCO...that's a no-brainier. NOBODY go that?!


I would have gotten it but only because I was a die hard Seahawks fan growing up (Even had Seahawk Christmas ornaments and a mug that was only to be used during playoff games). Not because I've lived in OKC most of my life.

----------


## Pete

We're back tonight for Week #2, so please come on out!

Any active reader of this board is bound to do very well, plus it's just a lot of fun and I'd like to see/meet more of you.

----------


## AP

Do they serve any food or just drinks?

----------


## Pete

> Do they serve any food or just drinks?


Just drinks but you can carry in food or have it delivered.

Joey's will bring it right in for you.

----------


## shawnw

Last week I ate at Joey's then strolled down to flashback

----------


## Pete

We had 8 teams last night and all scored very closely, with last week's champ being barely edged out.

One team title: "Something KC & Dallas Would be Jealous Of"...  Haha.

Another that made me sad:  "I love Charcoal Oven".


I was able to get the video screens to work and include a few questions with images.  Will be doing more of that in future weeks.  4 more to go plus the championship round.


The groups did better on the questions this time around but since its a young crowd, the History/Nostalgia category gave eveyrone the most trouble.

And speaking of young, here's a question I thought was a complete softball but where everyone whiffed:

"This folk rock star was born in Hugo and had several big hits in the 60's, 70's and 80's, including the #1 'Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head'."

----------


## Roger S

> "This folk rock star was born in Hugo and had several big hits in the 60's, 70's and 80's, including the #1 'Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head'."


Next week you should ask which movie the folk rock star from Hugo, OK had that song featured in.

----------


## Pete

> Next week you should ask which movie the folk rock star from Hugo, OK had that song featured in.


That young crowd would never get it.

The trick is to ask somewhat challenging and interesting questions where at least some of the teams get the answer, but not all.  It's a hard balance to strike but I think we had it pretty close last night.

I keep telling these teams to bring their dads.   :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> That young crowd would never get it.
> 
> The trick is to ask somewhat challenging and interesting questions where at least some of the teams get the answer, but not all.  It's a hard balance to strike but I think we had it pretty close last night.
> 
> I keep telling these teams to bring their dads.


I play league pool on Wednesday nights or I would come up there and school them.... Despite my oncoming alzheimers and dementia I'm a fountain of useless knowledge.  :Wink:

----------


## turnpup

I wish it wasn't a school night for us.  We'd have a lot of fun and help you kick butt of the younger crowd.   :Smile:

----------


## Pete

> I wish it wasn't a school night for us.  We'd have a lot of fun and help you kick butt of the younger crowd.


We start at 7:30 and end no later than 9:30 if that helps at all.

----------


## turnpup

Unfortunately not.  She has to go up at 8:00, and we tuck her in at 8:30.

Ah, parenting!

----------


## Harbinger

I had a good time. I thought the questions were challenging without being ridiculously hard. It made me realize how much I need to brush up on my Oklahoma geography. Little Sahara man, I hadn't given that place a second thought in many many years. It was a good lesson that your state has more offerings than you think.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Next week you should ask which movie the folk rock star from Hugo, OK had that song featured in.


Not that I was there last night, but I imagine I probably fit into the "young crowd" being described and could have answered this question pretty easily.  I had no idea who actually the sang the song without looking it up, though.

----------


## Pete

> I had a good time. I thought the questions were challenging without being ridiculously hard. It made me realize how much I need to brush up on my Oklahoma geography. Little Sahara man, I hadn't given that place a second thought in many many years. It was a good lesson that your state has more offerings than you think.


Thanks for coming out!

One of my goals in doing this is that people will learn something in the process.  I've learned a lot just researching the questions.

----------


## AP

I had a great time last night and coming in second was the icing on the cake. Fortunately, I brought along riflesforwatie, who is a genius when it comes to geography. We got 14/15 right that round!

----------


## Pete

> I had a great time last night and coming in second was the icing on the cake. Fortunately, I brought along riflesforwatie, who is a genius when it comes to geography. We got 14/15 right that round!


I hope you guys come back because you will definitely qualify for the finals at some point.

The team that finished 1st last night is pretty stout and won the 90's championship and you almost caught them.

----------


## AP

We plan on being back next week!

----------


## Pete

Reminder, tonight at 7:30 at Flashback is our 4th round of OKC/OK Trivia.

We will be skipping next week, so after tonight we will only have one other night (two weeks from today) and then the championship round.

Please come on out!  I am now using the ample video screens and sound system for a lot of multi-media questions.

It's good fun.

----------


## Pete

As a reminder, no trivia tonight.

We'll be back next Wednesday with our final week 6 and your last chance to qualify for the week 7 championship.

----------


## Pete

Due to personal circumstances, we are going to have to skip trivia again tonight.

That just leaves one more week: a week from today, Oct. 5th.

That is the championship rounds but other teams can come and play for fun.

----------


## Pete

We're on or OKC/OK Trivia tonight at 7:30.

This is the Tournament of Champions, but all are welcome to come play.

This is also the last week, although FlashBack will be doing other forms of trivia later.

----------


## riflesforwatie

> We're on or OKC/OK Trivia tonight at 7:30.
> 
> This is the Tournament of Champions, but all are welcome to come play.
> 
> This is also the last week, although FlashBack will be doing other forms of trivia later.


I think we ended up going every week, and it was a lot of fun. I know I, for one, learned a lot about OKC and our state. Thanks FlashBack for hosting the competition and Pete for writing all those questions.

----------


## Pete

Last night was really fun, as the 4 finalists waged a close battle throughout the entire 5 rounds.

In the end, only 4 points separated 4th from 1st -- out of 75 questions.

A new champion was crowned, barely edging out the team that won the 90's trivia who in turn had edged out my team after we won the 80's trivia.

Flashback will be starting 2000's trivia on Nov. 9th and it will run for 6 weeks.

----------


## AP

Man, my team was so close after leading in the 4th round. That Nostalgia round really hurt us. :|

----------


## Pete

> Man, my team was so close after leading in the 4th round. That Nostalgia round really hurt us. :|


For a small team, you guys were awesome.

Thanks so much for coming out.

----------


## tillyato

Close, but no cigar AP ; )

I also wanted to thank Pete and Flashback Retropub for hosting trivia. I know our group all had a blast each time, and really learned quite a bit about Oklahoma and OKC in particular along the way. Would definitely be interested in playing again in the future.

----------


## bradh

Pete I'm sure is happy to have a different winner  :Wink: 

We had a great time when we filled in for MAPS for Framilies once, good job Pete

----------


## shawnw

It was great. The end of the third round was the best with all the teams being within 2 points. It was nice to finally have teammates but we fell short. I blame the golf questions!   :-)

----------


## Pete

Played last night in the 2nd week of 2000's trivia.

I'm back to playing rather than being the quiz master and my team came in second to a new team on the scene who I'm told won last week as well.

We did pretty we (low 50's out of 75 questions) but they beat us by 7 clear points.

Good turnout and still a few weeks left to play in the 2000's.

----------


## Pete

Looks like I may be DJ-ing here on some random Thursday nights.

They now have a video wall behind the DJ booth so I'll be able to mix videos on that and all the TV's in the space.  Should be pretty cool.

I think I'll start with a Electronic Night -- already have a really good set for that, all with videos.

Was also thinking of doing an danceable Alternative / Rock night, perhaps First Wave, etc.  All with videos.

I'll post with all the particulars when things get finalized.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Looks like I may be DJ-ing here on some random Thursday nights.
> 
> They now have a video wall behind the DJ booth so I'll be able to mix videos on that and all the TV's in the space.  Should be pretty cool.
> 
> I think I'll start with a Electronic Night -- already have a really good set for that, all with videos.
> 
> Was also thinking of doing an danceable Alternative / Rock night, perhaps First Wave, etc.  All with videos.
> 
> I'll post with all the particulars when things get finalized.


Question, do you have a dj name?

----------


## Pete

DJ Tritastic.    :Smile:

----------


## soonerguru

> DJ Tritastic.


I would show up if you would change your moniker to DJ Orgiastic.

----------


## JRod1980

> Looks like I may be DJ-ing here on some random Thursday nights.
> 
> They now have a video wall behind the DJ booth so I'll be able to mix videos on that and all the TV's in the space.  Should be pretty cool.
> 
> I think I'll start with a Electronic Night -- already have a really good set for that, all with videos.
> 
> Was also thinking of doing an danceable Alternative / Rock night, perhaps First Wave, etc.  All with videos.
> 
> I'll post with all the particulars when things get finalized.


We need to do a trail run with all the tv's soon. I'm moving all the electronics to the DJ Booth area to make it easier to switch everything over.

----------


## Pete

> We need to do a trail run with all the tv's soon. I'm moving all the electronics to the DJ Booth area to make it easier to switch everything over.


Let me know when you want to try it out and I'll swing by.

----------


## JRod1980

> Let me know when you want to try it out and I'll swing by.


Hopefully I can get to it this week, as I'll be swamped next week with planning and scouting for that 2nd location...  :Cool:

----------


## Bullbear

> Hopefully I can get to it this week, as I'll be swamped next week with planning and scouting for that 2nd location...


The old wreck Room space on 39th. I think you could kill it there. just sayin

----------


## Pete

> The old wreck Room space on 39th. I think you could kill it there. just sayin


The next FlashBack will not be in OKC.

----------


## HangryHippo

> The next FlashBack will not be in OKC.


Norman??

----------


## Pete

> Norman??


Not in this state.

----------


## JRod1980

> The old wreck Room space on 39th. I think you could kill it there. just sayin


 We think 1 arcade bar in OKC is enough, lol. If we opened a 2nd FlashBack we would probably be robbing from the left hand to give to the right. No, our second location will not be in the OKC area. The plan has always been to expand to different cities in surrounding states. It's the same model that Barcade on the east coast has taken and Up Down is doing in KC, Des Moines and Minneapolis... We have a lot of visitors on a weekly basis from surrounding states and some regulars that visit us on a monthly basis from the DFW area and Kansas.

----------


## JRod1980

> Not in this state.


Unless the IRS shuts down The Max again, or they decide to close shop. Then we might look at Tulsa, but I don't want to re-start the fight with them again, lol.  :Wink:

----------


## Pete

Stopped by Saturday night about 10:30 and the place was just booming, as it now seems to be every Fri and Sat night.

They have really found their following and seem to be thriving, despite the massive construction all around them, and not much else at this point.

----------


## marky_d

This is interesting...

http://www.eightythreearcade.com/

----------


## Pete

They start a six-week 80's move trivia contest tonight at 7:30.

My team (We Lived This Sh!t) hopes to make a strong showing.

----------


## Pete

They had a really big turnout last night for the first week of the 80's movie trivia contest.

The format is interesting...  Each week, 2 specific movies are featured.  40 questions per movie and two winners each night.

The two movies were Ferris Bueller and Vacation.  Vacation was miles harder and only one team got more than half of the questions right.

You don't know the movies in advance, so there is the possibility your team isn't well-covered on the movie that gets selected. 

Lots of fun though and great to see so many people there, particularly with the Jones hogging all the area parking, as they had another big crowd.  Even so, I easily found a spot.

----------


## bradh

I don't really care to go every night, but damn I want to be at Top Gun night

----------


## Pete

FlashBack is expanding.

They are taking the front space to the west, which has been a photography studio.  They already had a large 3,500SF and will be adding another 1,500. 


Will be adding more games, some pinball machines, a 2nd bar, etc.  They are really blowing and going and this is during massive construction all around and before West Village has even opened.

----------


## OKCretro

kind of wish they would add a couple of ski- ball lanes
and the famous "bubble hockey game of USA vs Russia

----------


## Mballard85

> kind of wish they would add a couple of ski- ball lanes
> and the famous "bubble hockey game of USA vs Russia


Both would be great, but I'd think Skee-Ball would be a liability with those balls and drinking, some people cant act right and ruin everyone's fun.

----------


## Pete

^

And all those games take up a lot of room.

I'm sure that is part of the consideration.

----------


## sooner88

This would probably take up too much room here, but we did duckpin bowling in Cleveland this summer and it was a blast. I think that would be a great fit somewhere in town.

https://hianddrycleveland.com/duck-pin-bowling/

----------


## Mballard85

> This would probably take up too much room here, but we did duckpin bowling in Cleveland this summer and it was a blast. I think that would be a great fit somewhere in town.
> 
> https://hianddrycleveland.com/duck-pin-bowling/


I've done this somewhere in Texas, it is a lot of fun and takes up a lot less room than a traditional alley.

----------


## Anonymous.

Congrats to them for sticking through this construction. Once the area fills in with the hundreds of residents, this will be an easy spot for locals.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Both would be great, but I'd think Skee-Ball would be a liability with those balls and drinking, some people cant act right and ruin everyone's fun.


They have them at Kong's. Plenty of drinking and balling there though I haven't heard of any issues.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> This would probably take up too much room here, but we did duckpin bowling in Cleveland this summer and it was a blast. I think that would be a great fit somewhere in town.
> 
> https://hianddrycleveland.com/duck-pin-bowling/


Duckpin bowling would be friggin' awesome. This variant that the place quoted (and others) isn't quite the same thing, though: for all practical purposes, duckpins are played on the same lanes as tenpins (your "normal" pins), with free falling pins. Logistical and budgetary issues with machines over the years have led to the creation of a string type pinsetter, which is actually permitted under some rulesets of smallpin bowling played in Canada (years ago, four "rubberband duckpin" lanes were installed at Lake Tenkiller's clubhouse, which didn't last long IIRC. These were the type that is very popular in Quebec, with the pins on strings).

There's a few of these types of places throughout the US, usually with out of spec equipment as described. It's absolutely a blast, but it would be a neat thing to somehow establish the real duckpin bowling out here, which is a dying sport in the Mid-Atlantic—heck, actual tenpin bowling has declined in popularity.

Maybe some mini amusement type lanes could be a thing, like they have at Incredible Pizza and at this day care in Quail Springs, so I saw on a circular. All these things take space, though. 

Skee-Ball would be nice; preferably the type without the hundred-holes. I miss those sawdust balls, but the existing supplies are incredibly expensive and would no doubt be stolen.

----------


## OkieNate

Does Flashback have a kitchen? Or serve any food at all?

----------


## Pete

> Does Flashback have a kitchen? Or serve any food at all?


No.

But, you can carry in food or Joey's Pizza will deliver.

----------


## OkieNate

> No.
> 
> But, you can carry in food or Joey's Pizza will deliver.


Oh, thats a cool alternative! Thank you.

----------


## Pete

Pretty sure they keep Joey's menus at the bar to aid in ordering without having to leave.

----------

